# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Art & Design >  Ubuntu 8.04 LTS Hardy Heron Artwork

## BrokeBody

Panel



https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Inco...te/BasicIdeals

----------


## BrokeBody

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Inco...te/BasicIdeals

----------


## flamelab

Perfect !!! :Guitar: 

Do you think of creating (temporarily ) a GTK theme ? Emerald ?

----------


## BrokeBody

> Do you think of creating (temporarily ) a GTK theme ? Emerald ?


Ermm... I didn't do this.  :Smile:  I left the link above.  :Wink: 

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Inco...te/BasicIdeals

----------


## flamelab

> Ermm... I didn't do this.  I left the link above. 
> 
> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Inco...te/BasicIdeals


Well ... try it ! It is very good ! :LOL:

----------


## oedipuss

Is this official ? Please let it be the default hardy theme! It's perfect!

----------


## NullHead

I don't like it .... it's to dark and brown ... I like more along the light brown/orange with white. Like gutsy is now. I suppose I could just change the theme when it's released if this is going to be the theme.

----------


## smartboyathome

> Is this official ? Please let it be the default hardy theme! It's perfect!


It isn't the default hardy theme.  :Razz:

----------


## BrokeBody

> It isn't the default hardy theme.


It is planned to be the default theme when full version of Hardy comes out.

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Inco...te/BasicIdeals

----------


## khurrum1990

I hate this theme. I sure hope Kubuntu 8.04 has something better.

----------


## bobbybobington

It looks good, but it may cause problems with other colors ( a blue wallpaper for example) becuase it isn't neutral enough. Other than that, it is bold and gorgeous.

----------


## BrokeBody

> it may cause problems with other colors ( a blue wallpaper for example) becuase it isn't neutral enough.


Well, orange and blue are complementary.

----------


## swj

> It is planned to be the default theme when full version of Hardy comes out.
> 
> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Inco...te/BasicIdeals



I read that the colors will be orange/black.  Although this a good theme for gusty.

----------


## smartboyathome

> I read that the colors will be orange/black.  Although this a good theme for gusty.


That was a suggestion.

----------


## k99goran

I like the overall design of the theme, it is more 'detailed' than the current one. I do however have  a few concerns regarding the colors.

1. Don't you mean "Beige"?

2. The colors in the mockups are too dark and too saturated. I think a 'weaker' palette would be more easy on the eyes. Creamy Classic is a good example of this.
3. I think the highly saturated colors on the panels clash with the icons on it. An example of this is the Ubuntu logo in this screenshot.

4. Ubuntu has taken some flak over its choice of primary color, and I think this will make it much worse.

----------


## Jhongy

I think the theme looks fantastic.  Thank God that at least the panels are going to finally get a decent theme applied.

----------


## snickers295

thats *JUST* what i wanted for 7.10!
i love the panel colors.

----------


## khurrum1990

> I think the theme looks fantastic.  Thank God that at least the panels are going to finally get a decent theme applied.


I think the panel theme idea is great, but don't u think the panel looks like a bar of chocolate? I hope they will let users modify whatever they want.

----------


## aethralis

> I like the overall design of the theme, it is more 'detailed' than the current one [...] The colors in the mockups are too dark and too saturated. I think a 'weaker' palette would be more easy on the eyes.


I would like to second that. And add, that the web 2.0 (glossy, plastic) look is in my opinion overused. Look around in the art forums: most designers are bored and fed up with it.

----------


## oedipuss

> I think the panel theme idea is great, but don't u think the panel looks like a bar of chocolate? I hope they will let users modify whatever they want.


Ok, first, yum XD, and second, of course users will be able to modify whatever they want, as always.

----------


## tyler22

> I would like to second that. And add, that the web 2.0 (glossy, plastic) look is in my opinion overused. Look around in the art forums: most designers are bored and fed up with it.



Agreed. This theme is way to in your face. Why do people love mac themes? Nice subtle colours that go well with everything.

----------


## Achetar

Love it, might make me consider returning to GNOME from Xfce4

----------


## tech9

I like the transparency, but not the colors

----------


## kevinatkins

I like this very much. If I have one small quibble, it's that the the browns on the panel are quite dark, but I very much like the general 'glassy' effect - looks great!

----------


## larryfroot

I think its really really nice. It takes a lot to get me sold onto brown, but the theme on offer does it for me. mind you, no matter how good the theme might ber, It will last about five minutes on my desktop before the whole lot gets changed in The Quest.

----------


## R-Dot-Yung

when does hardy come out

----------


## ANTDx1

Personally, I like the new layout.  However, i would hope that the included themes (clearlooks, etc.) would also come with their own default panel coloring, so that it doesn't take users fifteen different dialog boxes to make the OS look as they want it.  I really like the transparency, and even the colors would make me consider finding a background to fit in.  However, it doesn't really look like the "orange and black" idea that everyone seems to be throwing around.

----------


## azad

How about a Black panel? Black goes well with all kinds of wallpapers and icons.

----------


## khurrum1990

> How about a Black panel? Black goes well with all kinds of wallpapers and icons.


Exactly a black panel would look great.

----------


## nami

> I don't like it .... it's to dark and brown ... I like more along the light brown/orange with white. Like gutsy is now. I suppose I could just change the theme when it's released if this is going to be the theme.





> I hate this theme. I sure hope Kubuntu 8.04 has something better.


ditto

it is awful.  however the effects look good.  i hope the anticipated black and orange look better than this.  i have to be honest.  this theme is so awful.  makes the current theme for 7.10 look amazing.

----------


## khurrum1990

> ditto
> 
> it is awful.  however the effects look good.  i hope the anticipated black and orange look better than this.  i have to be honest.  this theme is so awful.  makes the current theme for 7.10 look amazing.


yeah the effects do look good, but the color sucks.

----------


## Gourgi

> I like the transparency, but not the colors


+1

----------


## nami

> yeah the effects do look good, but the color sucks.





> +1





> I like the transparency, but not the colors


i could not agree more.

----------


## Devport

> ditto
> 
> it is awful.  however the effects look good.  i hope the anticipated black and orange look better than this.  i have to be honest.  this theme is so awful.  makes the current theme for 7.10 look amazing.


I agree - I just switched from gentoo to ubuntu and the only thing I dont like is the current default ubuntu theme and colours. This new theme seems to be as "ugly" - IMHO it would fit edubuntu better as it has a kind of childish look.

IMHO the ubuntu colors are the main bad choice - orange, brown and its flavours are not too popular colours. Popular colours are white black blue + others and to fix bug #1 it should be essential to provide a theme that is pleasing to the vast majority.

I agree that ubuntu should have a unique look, but there are so many wonderful looking themes in the making - why not help those developers / designers out and create a really good looking and windows user attrcting theme ?

I think a combination of these two themes ( first theme with transparency ) would give ubuntu a really unique and futuristic look representing its technical quality :

----------


## khurrum1990

> I agree - I just switched from gentoo to ubuntu and the only thing I dont like is the current default ubuntu theme and colours. This new theme seems to be as "ugly" - IMHO it would fit edubuntu better as it has a kind of childish look.
> 
> IMHO the ubuntu colors are the main bad choice - orange, brown and its flavours are not too popular colours. Popular colours are white black blue + others and to fix bug #1 it should be essential to provide a theme that is pleasing to the vast majority.
> 
> I agree that ubuntu should have a unique look, but there are so many wonderful looking themes in the making - why not help those developers / designers out and create a really good looking and windows user attrcting theme ?
> 
> I think a combination of these two themes ( first theme with transparency ) would give ubuntu a really unique and futuristic look representing its technical quality :
> 
> 
> ...


The theme with the white windows looks great, it kind of resembles the theme I use my self.

----------


## nami

> I agree - I just switched from gentoo to ubuntu and the only thing I dont like is the current default ubuntu theme and colours. This new theme seems to be as "ugly" - IMHO it would fit edubuntu better as it has a kind of childish look.


that theme is nice.  i don't know if it is just me, but when you sit in front of a computer all day, you normally prefer not to have to look at strong colors all day long (unless maybe you are in the graphic design business), personnally, i would prefer if the theme was light and fresh looking, instead of dark/strong looking colors like orange, black, brown.

you want a theme which is easy on the eyes, not a theme which is overwhelmingly powerful like the one posted by the op.

----------


## Don S

I like the theme the OP posted. I personally like the brown/orange colours, and the look of chocolate - makes me wanna eat my computer (in the good way).

Personally, I think blue, black and white is way too overused, and every time I have to log on to a Windows computer, my eyes are crushed by the default blue (when I used Windows, I had the colour theme changed to lime).

Anyway, brown with a green background would definitely be my preferred choice.

----------


## aethralis

I agree on this one. I think the unique colour palette of ubuntu (brown, orange) is *a very good* idea and it makes ubuntu stand out. It is agreeably difficult to achieve neutral themes that everybody likes  with these colours, but originality and idiosyncrasy are even more important. And this makes the result all the more interesting.

----------


## SunnyRabbiera

> Exactly a black panel would look great.


yeh but vista has a black panel.

I opt for an orange one

----------


## nami

> I like the theme the OP posted. I personally like the brown/orange colours, and the look of chocolate - makes me wanna eat my computer (in the good way).


haha, that says it all really.  the last thing you would want is to feel hungry for chocolate each time you switch your computer on to do work...

yes, this color is good for a non professional environment for kids and stuff like that, but if you want to have a look which is appealing for home use and the business, these colors are not the way to go.

----------


## SunnyRabbiera

well more orange is good from my perspective, I do like ubuntu's orange looks more then its old browns and I think we should embrace more of an orange look...
this brown thing goes back to warty, and frankly I hated its brown scheme.
but we could easily take some lessons from suns nimbus theme though, they have a nice pleasant orange for progress bars

----------


## BDNiner

I really like the theme. It is more pleasant on the eyes. But the colors, i won't even get into what i think about the default colors used by ubuntu. I feel that brown was choosen because it is more 'human'. if this theme is avaliable in different colors then that would be great.

----------


## SunnyRabbiera

Yeh if they did have at least two other color variations then I would go for it, I like the concept dont get me wrong, but the colors make me wanna barf

----------


## aethralis

New version of the theme is in the wiki and I think that this one is getting better. The theme is good without the gloss but I would still think that the brown is too saturated...

----------


## k99goran

> New version of the theme is in the wiki and I think that this one is getting better. The theme is good without the gloss but I would still think that the brown is too saturated...



So... they removed the polish, but kept the fecal color?
The problem here might be the chosen background image. It simply doesn't mix.


I don't know what to say...

----------


## Zipster90

Wow. That's incredible. Please somebody make this into an emerald theme!

----------


## Hairy_Palms

that theme is terrible.

----------


## BrokeBody

Bah, it's too dark like this. It's better with polish.

----------


## tyler22

I hate to be negative but the colour of these are so ugly. I serious reconsideration should be done.

----------


## khurrum1990

> So... they removed the polish, but kept the fecal color?
> The problem here might be the chosen background image. It simply doesn't mix.
> 
> 
> I don't know what to say...


This new one looks way better.

----------


## smartboyathome

By the way people, the guidlines will be out in a few days on what all the themes will have to follow, so this theme may or may not be the one chosen.

----------


## nami

> So... they removed the polish, but kept the fecal color?
> The problem here might be the chosen background image. It simply doesn't mix.
> 
> 
> I don't know what to say...


that is still way too dark, distracting and childish looking.  it would suit edubuntu.

----------


## jrharvey

Wow guy, these are amazing. I hope Hardy really looks like this.

----------


## khurrum1990

I am glad atleast with this release people r trying to improve Ubuntu's look, I hope some tries for Kubuntu as well.

----------


## BrokeBody

> I am glad atleast with this release people r trying to improve Ubuntu's look, I hope some tries for Kubuntu as well.


Well, you'll have KDE 4.  :Razz:

----------


## SunnyRabbiera

Yeh i really dont like that newer one...
bring back the gloss at least

----------


## k99goran

> By the way people, the guidlines will be out in a few days on what all the themes will have to follow, so this theme may or may not be the one chosen.


How exactly will the new theme be chosen?

----------


## smartboyathome

> How exactly will the new theme be chosen?


I am guessing (since this is my first release on the art team mailing list) that Mark, kwwii, and some of the other people on the art team will discuss it and choose the final theme from the discussion.

----------


## aethralis

I think it would be wise to consider the purpose of the theme. The idea is to present a look that is not "trying to be" but what is. This means (imho, that is) the whole web 2.0 aesthetics have to go. Glossy, shiny, pseudo 3d speechbubbles etc are all to be avoided. Not at all costs but the result has to reasonable and "ubuntulike".

----------


## SunnyRabbiera

> I think it would be wise to consider the purpose of the theme. The idea is to present a look that is not "trying to be" but what is. This means (imho, that is) the whole web 2.0 aesthetics have to go. Glossy, shiny, pseudo 3d speechbubbles etc are all to be avoided. Not at all costs but the result has to reasonable and "ubuntulike".


so you rather have a ugly brown and flat theme?
sorry thats not for me

----------


## LuisAugusto

The color scheme and the panel are awful. 

The only decent mockup is this one:

----------


## khurrum1990

> The color scheme and the panel are awful. 
> 
> The only decent mockup is this one:


This is really decent compared to the rest, but why not just let it have black panels, they go with everything.

----------


## LuisAugusto

> This is really decent compared to the rest, but why not just let it have black panels, they go with everything.


Puf, I agree with you, but people will come crying out that Vista has a black taskbar...

----------


## Ub1476

> This is really decent compared to the rest, but why not just let it have black panels, they go with everything.


Black FTW. I thought this new theme would have orange and black? Not just brown, brown, brown and orange..?

----------


## khurrum1990

> Puf, I agree with you, but people will come crying out that Vista has a black taskbar...


Ok there is an attached picture of my kde desktop but we could make Ubuntu something similar. The black panels should look awesome.

----------


## khurrum1990

Let the people who want to complain about black panels complain, but we need to make Ubuntu look good and having a black panel does not mean we r ripping off Vista.

----------


## k99goran

I'd hate to be conservative here, but I think you should use a bright neutral panel with black font. Not necessarily gray as the current one, but it should be bright.
The reason for this is that subpixel rendering only works with black font. You get much clearer text, especially on LCD screens with lower resolution.

I must say the new screenshots look better. Though I'm still not too happy about the dark brown color.

----------


## khurrum1990

> I'd hate to be conservative here, but I think you should use a bright neutral panel with black font. Not necessarily gray as the current one, but it should be bright.
> The reason for this is that subpixel rendering only works with black font. You get much clearer text, especially on LCD screens with lower resolution.
> 
> I must say the new screenshots look better. Though I'm still not too happy about the dark brown color.


The windows look horrible.

----------


## SunnyRabbiera

Yeh, ick...

hoo boy

----------


## tyler22

Two themes, A darker black and orange one. And a lighter whitish orange and black one.

----------


## oedipuss

Am I the only one that liked the very first ones posted here better?

Btw, there could be some utility to enable you to modify one or two central hues to your liking. I think vista has something similar, and frankly, it's a very good idea. It keeps everything consistent but allows for adequate customization. The glossy mockup, for instance, would look nice in green.

----------


## khurrum1990

They should have black panels, let the windows have a milk-white color, and some great looking icons, something similar to the oxygen icons. Your theme doesn't have to match ur logo colors, that is what Ubuntu developers need to realize.

----------


## smartboyathome

> They should have black panels, let the windows have a milk-white color, and some great looking icons, something similar to the oxygen icons. Your theme doesn't have to match ur logo colors, that is what Ubuntu developers need to realize.


The problem is that this is Ubuntu's color scheme, and doing that would only make it look like Mac OSX. Besides, I hate how white the oxygen theme is on KDE.  :LOL:

----------


## LuisAugusto

> I must say the new screenshots look better. Though I'm still not too happy about the dark brown color.


*Running to the bathroom willing to puke*

Oh, man, how ugly.

Anyway, Oxygen is beautiful, comparing it with human or those mockups it's a damn insult, it isn't perfect, but hell is better than those.





See? XD

----------


## LuisAugusto

The old ones are infinitely better, I doesn't have the slightest idea how can they think those new ones are better :/



PS: Sorry for the double post, silly me! XD

----------


## liquidfunk

I love it!

----------


## meborc

well... guys, it is still a bit early, isn't it?  :Smile:  there is time to come up with better ideas... and whoever does that, should try to convince the art team, not us here  :Smile: 

i really liked the black-orange mockup that was somewhere here, on art forum... i don't know why they chose brown over black - probably didn't want to be too extreme... i guess they achieved just that with the brown bars

go black... go orange... go green (ups!)

----------


## nikRbokR

It would be great if users could chose the amount of opacity for the menu bars. It would probably be more inviting that way.  I really wish that brown wasn't the default color though.  It's not exactly the most appealing color.  Luckily, it can be changed (i hope!).  Compiz Fusion will look gr8 w/ this!

----------


## khurrum1990

Oxygen is the best. It beats Aqua and Vista aero and every other theme out there. Can anyone tell me what color the oxygen windows are in this format: #FFFFF. Thanks, I want to change my windows color in kde.

----------


## BrokeBody

> Am I the only one that liked the very first ones posted here better?


Nope, you're not alone.  :Smile:

----------


## LuisAugusto

> Oxygen is the best. It beats Aqua and Vista aero and every other theme out there. Can anyone tell me what color the oxygen windows are in this format: #FFFFF. Thanks, I want to change my windows color in kde.


Mine is this one:

Windows Background Color: #E0DFDB

Button Background Color: #E8E7E4

Selection Background Color: #7BA1AD

BTW, my color scheme isn't the default one (well, this is yet to be decided), it's called Steel, and it's part of the default set of color schemes.

----------


## khurrum1990

Thanks I will try this right now!

----------


## bobbybobington

The new mock ups look more clean and professional imo. The windows look pretty awesome too. They should consider changing the panel colors to something more neutral like the color the taskbar is right now. That way the look will be more evolutionary and only change incrementally, which I think is important because release cycle is so fast and to maintain a sense of consistency.

----------


## k99goran

> i really liked the black-orange mockup that was somewhere here, on art forum...


Are you referring to this one?


Alternative:

----------


## qamelian

> Let the people who want to complain about black panels complain, but we need to make Ubuntu look good and having a black panel does not mean we r ripping off Vista.


It also doesn't mean it will look good. Personally, I hat black panels because I find menu text on them difficult to read unless I make fonts larger than I want and bold. I have yet to see a black panel theme that I could use the same size, non-bold fonts I use with almost any other colour.

----------


## khurrum1990

> Mine is this one:
> 
> Windows Background Color: #E0DFDB
> 
> Button Background Color: #E8E7E4
> 
> Selection Background Color: #7BA1AD
> 
> BTW, my color scheme isn't the default one (well, this is yet to be decided), it's called Steel, and it's part of the default set of color schemes.


That color didn't suit my desktop, I found out the current standard kde 4 color though, its #F1F1EF.

This is what my windows look like now, in the attachment.

----------


## Tristicus

Wow. Hardy looks nice! When is the FULL realease coming? (Stable)

----------


## Sanchopinky

Replace the brown with black and you got an amazing theme  :Very Happy:

----------


## Muscar

I demant someone to send me a link to this wallpaper!

----------


## Muscar

> Wow. Hardy looks nice! When is the FULL realease coming? (Stable)


April 2008

----------


## peakshysteria

> Are you referring to this one?
> 
> 
> Alternative:



These are fantastic. I would really like to have them both. Cant see why  people are complaining so much. It's just to ditch what you don't like anyway,

----------


## k99goran

> These are fantastic. I would really like to have them both.


From what I understand, those themes do not exist, they are merely mockups.



> Cant see why  people are complaining so much. It's just to ditch what you don't like anyway.


Ubuntu's adoption rate, I believe hinges on the default theme to some degree. It is generally people's first impression of the distribution.

----------


## qamelian

> Ubuntu's adoption rate, I believe hinges on the default theme to some degree. It is generally people's first impression of the distribution.


I find that very hard to believe. If the default look had anything to do with adoption rate, Windows 95 would have been no more than another footnote in Microsoft's history. In my experience,  most of the users I've converted to Linux have been more impressed by what they could do with it than how it looks.

----------


## k99goran

> I find that very hard to believe. If the default look had anything to do with adoption rate, Windows 95 would have been no more than another footnote in Microsoft's history. In my experience,  most of the users I've converted to Linux have been more impressed by what they could do with it than how it looks.


I'm not just talking about people you have personally "converted". The first impression I got of Ubuntu was not a list of features or anything like that, it was a video on Youtube of it running Beryl.
And Windows 95 was miles ahead of Windows 3.11 in terms of user interface. And consider Aero for Vista... or OS-X. People like nice looking operating systems. It's not enough to make them stay, perhaps, but it's enough to get them interested.
I would go as far as to say that the same is true when it comes to applications. The first thing I look at when deciding whether an application is for me is screenshots.

----------


## SunnyRabbiera

> I find that very hard to believe. If the default look had anything to do with adoption rate, Windows 95 would have been no more than another footnote in Microsoft's history. In my experience,  most of the users I've converted to Linux have been more impressed by what they could do with it than how it looks.


yeh but win95 did look good for its time, Apple OS7 was really poor in looks by comparison even when it updated.
But times have changed since then, people buy looks as todays market is very materialistic.

----------


## qamelian

> I'm not just talking about people you have personally "converted". The first impression I got of Ubuntu was not a list of features or anything like that, it was a video on Youtube of it running Beryl.
> And Windows 95 was miles ahead of Windows 3.11 in terms of user interface. And consider Aero for Vista... or OS-X. People like nice looking operating systems. It's not enough to make them stay, perhaps, but it's enough to get them interested.
> I would go as far as to say that the same is true when it comes to applications. The first thing I look at when deciding whether an application is for me is screenshots.


I've said it before and I'll keep on saying it: if people choose an OS based on the first visual impression, they are making a mistake. This is never an appropriate factor...ever. As for Aero on Vista? Personally, I think it's ugly. And the look of Mac OS X bores me stiff. Neither look would entice me to try either OS. And considering that the 40+ people that I have converted are basically all average home users, I think the fact they they weren't swayed by appearances carries quite a bit of weight. I would trust their choice every time over a group of users saying "Oooh, shiny".

----------


## SunnyRabbiera

well personally I find OSX to be very nice looking, but thats just me I guess

----------


## qamelian

> yeh but win95 did look good for its time, Apple OS7 was really poor in looks by comparison even when it updated.
> But times have changed since then, people buy looks as todays market is very materialistic.


That is very much a matter of opinion. Personally, I thought OS7 looked far more elegant than Windows 95. I was coming to Windows 95 from working exclusively with Atari Falcons and Commodore Amigas for several years and at the time, I still thought the Win95 desktop looked ugly and inferior. 
The bottom line is that appearance is very much a matter of personal taste. I really don't give a crap what anyone else thinks looks good or "professional". I know what I like and if the default doesn't fit my criteria, I'll change it. But I would never let the default appearance influence my choice of OS. That is just incredibly shallow.

----------


## SunnyRabbiera

yeh but we live in a shallow world so...

----------


## exploder

SunnyRabbiera said it best "But times have changed since then, people buy looks as todays market is very materialistic. "

That is how it is and the sooner Ubuntu development realizes this the better. You can not change human nature.

----------


## qamelian

> well personally I find OSX to be very nice looking, but thats just me I guess


That's cool. Everyone has there own preferences. If you look around these forums long enough though, you find that there are rampages hordes of art critics who don't seem to get it that there are far more important aspects to an OS than its default look. Cripes, when I started out with Linux, I was using fvwm which was pretty darned ugly. But it was lightweight and worked snappier on my old 486 than Win95 ever did. I care about things that enhance my ability to work, more than the appearance of my OS. Like most folks, if I can customize my environment to make it more pleasant for me, I will. But it drives me around the bend when the aforementioned hordes seem to think it is their right to decide what everyone else should consider pleasing to the eye.

----------


## qamelian

> SunnyRabbiera said it best "But times have changed since then, people buy looks as todays market is very materialistic. "
> 
> That is how it is and the sooner Ubuntu development realizes this the better. You can not change human nature.


I guess I just know a different group of humans then. Like I said: the folks I've helped migrate to Linux didn't give a darn about the looks. Apparently, they are not familiar with this "human nature" you speak of. Maybe they just didn't get the memo.

----------


## SunnyRabbiera

Yeh but on the flip side I do like ubuntu's human theme.
If anything i think Hardy should just stick with what works but maybe do some gloss up of the human theme...

----------


## k99goran

> I've said it before and I'll keep on saying it: if people choose an OS based on the first visual impression, they are making a mistake.


Not if it's a great operating system. I don't think all the people who decided to buy an iPod regrets getting "the sexy MP3 player". What I'm saying is that people like to try out nice looking things.



> This is never an appropriate factor...ever.


So?



> But it drives me around the bend when the aforementioned hordes seem to think it is their right to decide what everyone else should consider pleasing to the eye.


If you want to accuse me of something, you had better do it.

----------


## exploder

qamelian, just think about it for a minute. People upgrade Windows from XP to Vista, because it looks good. Vista runs like total crap but go to Hardware Central Discussion Forum, people were carrying on about Vista.

Linux User's aren't any different. OpenSuse, Fedora, Sabayon, LinuxMint all place an importance on the look of the os. Ubuntu needs to do the same. These types of threads are all over the forum. These types of threads wouldn't exist if there wasn't a need to improve the look of Ubuntu.

You are absolutly right about Ubuntu running well, just look at how many distributions are based on Ubuntu! Ubuntu is one of the best distributions out there, why can't it look as good as it runs?

----------


## qamelian

> But it entices a lot of other people.


That doesn't mean they are making a good decision. While I know many folks who love Macs and OS X, I know a fair number who regret moving to Mac as well. One of my best friends is trying to unload one she bought about 7 months ago because, as she puts it, "There is a special place in H*ll for the miserable S-O-B who created this piece of crap". She never has issues with Windows or Linux, but the Max makes her crazy. Unfortunately, she bought it because of a combination of the looks and the hype, neither of which help her now.

----------


## k99goran

> That doesn't mean they are making a good decision. While I know many folks who love Macs and OS X, I know a fair number who regret moving to Mac as well. One of my best friends is trying to unload one she bought about 7 months ago because, as she puts it, "There is a special place in H*ll for the miserable S-O-B who created this piece of crap". She never has issues with Windows or Linux, but the Max makes her crazy. Unfortunately, she bought it because of a combination of the looks and the hype, neither of which help her now.


But she did buy it.

Which goes back to my original point, looks influence the adoption rate.

----------


## exploder

qamelian, your friend could run Linux on the Mac.

----------


## qamelian

> qamelian, just think about it for a minute. People upgrade Windows from XP to Vista, because it looks good. Vista runs like total crap but go to Hardware Central Discussion Forum, people were carrying on about Vista.
> 
> Linux User's aren't any different. OpenSuse, Fedora, Sabayon, LinuxMint all place an importance on the look of the os. Ubuntu needs to do the same. These types of threads are all over the forum. These types of threads wouldn't exist if there wasn't a need to improve the look of Ubuntu.
> 
> You are absolutly right about Ubuntu running well, just look at how many distributions are based on Ubuntu! Ubuntu is one of the best distributions out there, why can't it look as good as it runs?


I don't have to think about it. If you read my previous posts, my experience has been the opposite.  Sorry, but nothing you say is going to change what I already know: that more than 40 people I know personally have switched to Linux without being swayed by appearance. I have never chosen an OS based on looks - only based on whether or not it suited my needs. I know that some people do choose based on looks. I don't care whether the OS is good or not. Appearance is still the wrong reason to choose an OS. I'm actually astounded that so many people have difficulty with this concept. 
And again: Vista does NOT look good. That is only your opinion. I still find it ugly in the extreme and don't want anything that even hints of the Vista-look anywhere near my desktop!

----------


## qamelian

> qamelian, your friend could run Linux on the Mac.


But she doesn't need to nor does she want to. She already has a PC for that. You are completely missing the point. The fact is she did exactly what I advise against and now she is regretting it.

----------


## qamelian

> But she did buy it.
> 
> Which goes back to my original point, looks influence the adoption rate.


But she will also never buy another one. The point is that in this case the "appearance as selling point" back-fired. She has been completely alienated by her Mac experience and has essentially sworn off all Apple products, for ever. So while Apple has made one sale, where she is concerned there will be know repeat business. No future sale to her will result. 
I still say that, based on my personal experience (which is actually based on 20 years in various aspects of the computer industry ranging from sales to support to development), appearance is not the big selling point you think it is. Appearance does influence some people...but it is not the trump card that you are making it out to be.

----------


## k99goran

> I have never chosen an OS based on looks - only based on whether or not it suited my needs.


This is not just about you, please understand that.



> I know that some people do choose based on looks.


You concede to my point then?



> I don't care whether the OS is good or not.


Then what are you even doing in this thread?
There are literally thousands of discussions going on on Internet forums right now that I don't have any greater interest in, but that doesn't mean I should disrupt them or start preaching.



> And again: Vista does NOT look good. That is only your opinion.


What's wrong with exploder's opinion, now? Is he not entitled to one?



> But she will also never buy another one. The point is that in this case the "appearance as selling point" back-fired. She has been completely alienated by her Mac experience and has essentially sworn off all Apple products, for ever.


But weren't her experiences based on lacking functionality? If the operating system looked like crap, and if she based her decision on appearance wouldn't she have been alienated anyway?



> Appearance does influence some people...but it is not the trump card that you are making it out to be.


When did I say that it was a trump card?

----------


## BrokeBody

> I demant someone to send me a link to this wallpaper!


Don't demand next time.

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Inco...kup_panels.jpg

----------


## Brindled

I liked the first series posted. I'd use it... for a while, anyway.

What I think would be great is if the installer gave you a chance to initiate change of the GUI color and a few basic components while installing. So no matter what your favorite color is, you'd start fresh... happily and content.

----------


## qamelian

> This is not just about you, please understand that.
> 
> You concede to my point then?
> 
> Then what are you even doing in this thread?
> There are literally thousands of discussions going on on Internet forums right now that I don't have any greater interest in, but that doesn't mean I should disrupt them or start preaching.
> 
> What's wrong with exploder's opinion, now? Is he not entitled to one?
> 
> ...


I never said it was about me. I am trying to point out that your argument is faulty. It seems the only way you  can refute that is to reply with a personal attack, albeit a mild one.

Also, I did not indicate that his opinion was not valid. However, he did not state it as an opinion. His statement was expressed as a fact, which is simply noy the case. I did, in fact, acknowledge that it was an opinion, but no where did I indicate that it had no value. You appear to be very good at insuating things that simply are not there. Please do not try to twist my words to mean other than I have said. That is not fair play.

Look through the forums at the number of people who have jumped onto Ubuntu because Compiz / Beryl/ et al. sold them on the decision. Also look at the number of those people who are disillusioned because they eventually discover that what they have is not Windows with a shint new lid on top. Every time I see one of these posts, it proves my point. And there are a lot of them. 

It doesn't matter whether 1 person or one hundred million people try an OS based on it's looks. What matters is what is under the hood. Although my experience with Ubuntu has been stellar since day one, not everyone can say the same. The number of people who try Ubuntu is meaningless compared to the number of people who stick with Ubuntu. Appearance might draw users in but it is not what it takes to keep them. 

My friend's experiences were not based on lack of functionality, by the way. Her problem was that although everything seemed to work, it was not a comfortable working environment for her. The Mac required her to make many changes to her work habits that just felt counter-intuitive to her. She could do every thing she wanted to do, it just took her longer than she would have liked. She also had an intensely bad support experience with Apple when she began experiencing problems with her Mac. In fact, the problems she experienced were things that were commonly being complained about on various Mac forums. But she based her purchase on looks rather than actually researching the OS and any potential issues it might have.

As to what I'm doing in this thread: I'm as curious as the next person about what ideas the art team are floating around. But I really shouldn't have to justify that to you or anyone else, should I?

----------


## jam02

I don't see why the text in the menus has to glow... it makes things much less legible, and also I can imagine it would make load times higher.

----------


## smartboyathome

Ok, I think you both need to step away from this thread for a while and cool down.

----------


## qamelian

> Ok, I think you both need to step away from this thread for a while and cool down.


I don't have to cool down...I'm not angry. Just mildly annoyed at someone trying to put words in my mouth. Anyway, I've said my piece and it's obvious that I'm just wasting my breath, so I'm bailing out on this topic altogether. Personally, I like the suggestions for the new look and think they would be logical out-growths of the way the Ubuntu them has been developing. I wouldn't necessarily use them myself, but I applaud the efforts of the artist(s).

----------


## Ripfox

Someone kill the brown please... :LOL:

----------


## Tristicus

> April 2008


AWESOME! I will have my other dedicated Linux build up before then, so I can run this! PWNAGE! lawl.

----------


## omega_user

It's alright, too dark brown for me.  This is definitely not the theme that is going to be used though, there is a wiki/discussion on just this topic offsite and it seems that a more "Earth" theme will be used.  I think this means they're gonna try and drop a lot of the oranges and bring in a mix of blue-green, kinda like the water and ground aspect.  Although this theme is nice with the curves, the color set for "Earth" sounds more appealing to me

Side Note* I just hope that anyone designing the new icon sets does it in full HD. Of course I'm not expecting this for all the icon themes, but for the main theme it should be considered

----------


## LuisAugusto

> That color didn't suit my desktop, I found out the current standard kde 4 color though, its #F1F1EF.
> 
> This is what my windows look like now, in the attachment.


Actually, it is impossible for KDE 3.5.x to look like KDE 3.97, basely because oxygen has a gradient  :Wink:

----------


## k99goran

Anyway... the point I was making to peakshysteria before this thread got derailed by discussions about friends with Macs is that the default theme works kind of like advertisement for the distribution. It's the most commonly used theme and it's the one most potential Ubuntu "converts" will see.

BTW, are there any themes available today where the menu is placed in the window decorator like in this mockup?

----------


## Muscar

> Don't demand next time.
> 
> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Inco...kup_panels.jpg


i wasn't serious, and why did you post a link to the image? I just wanted the wallpaper.

Anyway 8.04 looks awesome

----------


## BrokeBody

> why did you post a link to the image? I just wanted the wallpaper.


I just went on 'Copy image Location' and paste it here. I don't know why it posted a link to the image.

----------


## leomelo

azad  azad is offline
First Cup of Ubuntu

Join Date: Aug 2006
Beans: 10
Re: Ubuntu 8.04 LTS Hardy Heron Artwork
"How about a Black panel? Black goes well with all kinds of wallpapers and icons".
   No, black no. Black is the color of sin and the color of demons. I has a very bad influence. Brown is another negative color. It best to use the divine colors, like the color of the rainbow.

----------


## khurrum1990

That theme is with black windows is the ugliest I have ever seen, how is a new user facing problems even supposed to work on his system if he can't read anything. The default theme should be pretty and usable to help u atleast get the system running. After its running then u can mess up whatever u want.

----------


## BrokeBody

Here's something interesting.  :Smile: 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Color_s...and_psychology

----------


## werewolfzx8

> Here's something interesting. 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Color_s...and_psychology


My fiancee has been reading up on this. I believe color has some sort of effect, I'm not sure how deep it actually goes though.

My old room was very colorful (not by choice), yet I was usually in a good mood. After moving out into an apartment that's completely white, I always seem sort of depressed... I was actually excited about getting the new place too. When I think about my apartment with rugs and more color though, It seems more warm and comfroting in my mind.

With my Desktop theme though, it's a bit different. I like it very dark, and I don't like the colors to vary to much. On windows (at work) I always use a very simple theme, Rainy Day. On Ubuntu I like a black glossy look, but not over the top. I do like brighter themes, but the dark colors are easier on my eyes.

----------


## oedipuss

Well, the issue with do-it-yourself color psychology is, in my opinion, that it simplifies and generalizes colors. Ok , orange signifies this and that, but what particular orange? Small variations in hue and saturation can have very different effects. For instance , while I like very much some shades of warm orange, colder or very saturated or fluorescent orange annoys me. 
 Of course someone else might feel differently, that's just what I think.

Back on topic, perhaps it is impossible to develop a theme that everyone likes, and attempting to do so will eventually result in a desaturated, and very neutral theme, that everyone finds acceptable (but not beautiful). Perhaps it would be best for the art team to focus in what they _really_ like, without taking into account everyone else, even if some of us hate it,  and in addition provide a revamped 'Appearance' dialog, readily visible on first boot.
Just a thought

----------


## SunnyRabbiera

Well we certainly do need a neutral color scheme, but then again that is why I do like the orange theme of Ubuntu as its pretty neutral

----------


## BrokeBody

I would like more orange and less brown right now.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## BrokeBody

:Sad: 




> I've just found out that several sites are promoting the rumor that this is the 8.04 theme, or are at least alluding to the idea that this is said theme in progress. I apologize for any confusion, and I'm sorry to say that this is probably not the next Ubuntu theme.


-- Ken Vermette

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Inco...te/BasicIdeals

----------


## khurrum1990

We need a scheme which gives the current users a feeling like welcome home or something. The old users should enjoy the theme, and the new users should be attracted to it.

----------


## rainwalker

> I demant someone to send me a link to this wallpaper!


It's the Dawn Of Ubuntu wallpaper from way back on Dapper...I don't know why they got rid of it in later versions
http://lucumr.pocoo.org/static/pictu..._of_ubuntu.png

----------


## k99goran

> It's the Dawn Of Ubuntu wallpaper from way back on Dapper...I don't know why they got rid of it in later versions
> http://lucumr.pocoo.org/static/pictu..._of_ubuntu.png


If they are to use a new theme for Hardy Heron, does that mean that they will start using different kinds of wallpapers also?
I always though "The Dawn of Ubuntu" would make a nice default wallpaper.

----------


## BrokeBody

> I just went on 'Copy image Location' and paste it here. I don't know why it posted a link to the image.


 :Confused: 

I just realized that you wanted a link for the wallpaper, and I thought of a screenshot somehow.  :Embarassed:

----------


## onlyproductions

> I hate this theme. I sure hope Kubuntu 8.04 has something better.


shut up shut up shut up!!!!
this is the greatest thing ever

----------


## rainwalker

> shut up shut up shut up!!!!
> this is the greatest thing ever


Don't tell others to shut up when voicing their opinion.

----------


## kthakore

how about something not brown

----------


## DFreeze

I just noticed subtle changes in the official Hardy art-page on the wiki. It seems the course for the artwork has been reset to a next iteration of the ubuntu human theme we all know. Nothing new and exciting for Hardy, as it seems to have been deferred to the next round. The LTS is the closing release of a series, according to the new course, so it should have the final version of the theme developed in the previous releases. 
The new cycle (three 'normal' releases, one LTS) starts with the new design goals.

...I can't help but feel a little disappointed, although I really do appreciate the amount of work involved in creating a new theme (color schemes, icons, whatnot). Maybe it is even a sane decision, since it would really look unprofessional to ship an LTS with alpha artwork. But I was just really looking forward to the new stuff. Oh well, I just have to wait a little longer, I guess...

----------


## khurrum1990

> Don't tell others to shut up when voicing their opinion.


thanks

----------


## nami

> Here's something interesting. 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Color_s...and_psychology





> My fiancee has been reading up on this. I believe color has some sort of effect, I'm not sure how deep it actually goes though.
> 
> My old room was very colorful (not by choice), yet I was usually in a good mood. After moving out into an apartment that's completely white, I always seem sort of depressed... I was actually excited about getting the new place too. When I think about my apartment with rugs and more color though, It seems more warm and comfroting in my mind.
> 
> With my Desktop theme though, it's a bit different. I like it very dark, and I don't like the colors to vary to much. On windows (at work) I always use a very simple theme, Rainy Day. On Ubuntu I like a black glossy look, but not over the top. I do like brighter themes, but the dark colors are easier on my eyes.


wow!  need to look into this more...

----------


## mech7

I realy hope it will change for the next release, cause i dont like this one at all so brown and the thick border.. and the text fades away.. also those close / min / max buttons look a bit fammiliar  :Wink: 

Also it still pretty much is sexactly the same, issues with spacing for icons etc.. those need to be fixed if there is ever going to be a decent theme.

----------


## nami

Well, what seems clear is that this theme is one of those love/hate things, i.e. you either love it or hate it.

----------


## plun

Well, I haven't read all in this thread but I cannot understand why
the Ubuntu Art group doesn't use a contest...  :Confused: 

 Invite the worlds artists and this also leads to PR about Ubuntu

KDEs contest
http://dot.kde.org/1186341626/

And the winner...
http://blog.ruphy.org/posts/25

 :Smile:

----------


## Hooloovooloo

What happened to orange/black?!
Don't get me wrong, i like the theme you're working on now. A few things i would like to change to make it more consistent tho, but overall very nice. But wasn't the "new" in the hardy theme a change in color from brown to orange/black?

----------


## smartboyathome

That was just a suggestion that turned into a rumor.

----------


## swj

> I just noticed subtle changes in the official Hardy art-page on the wiki. It seems the course for the artwork has been reset to a next iteration of the ubuntu human theme we all know. Nothing new and exciting for Hardy, as it seems to have been deferred to the next round. The LTS is the closing release of a series, according to the new course, so it should have the final version of the theme developed in the previous releases. 
> The new cycle (three 'normal' releases, one LTS) starts with the new design goals.
> 
> ...I can't help but feel a little disappointed, although I really do appreciate the amount of work involved in creating a new theme (color schemes, icons, whatnot). Maybe it is even a sane decision, since it would really look unprofessional to ship an LTS with alpha artwork. But I was just really looking forward to the new stuff. Oh well, I just have to wait a little longer, I guess...



If that is the case, the updated Human theme (brown) proposed in this thread looks a lot better than the current theme--I hope its used.

Additionally, I am sure most of you have noticed, but the default gnome theme is not really the "default" gnome theme (gusty), i.e., the ubuntu icon replaces the gnome foot and some other icons may perhaps be different...  It would be nice if the actual gnome theme could be an option for those who want to change to it.  Does anyone know if this is a bug(s) or intentional?   If I have overlooked something in launchpad, I am sorry.

----------


## Hooloovooloo

> That was just a suggestion that turned into a rumor.


Too bad  :Sad:  I think that could have looked reeeally awsome.

----------


## CarpKing

> I just noticed subtle changes in the official Hardy art-page on the wiki. It seems the course for the artwork has been reset to a next iteration of the ubuntu human theme we all know. Nothing new and exciting for Hardy, as it seems to have been deferred to the next round. The LTS is the closing release of a series, according to the new course, so it should have the final version of the theme developed in the previous releases. 
> The new cycle (three 'normal' releases, one LTS) starts with the new design goals.
> 
> ...I can't help but feel a little disappointed, although I really do appreciate the amount of work involved in creating a new theme (color schemes, icons, whatnot). Maybe it is even a sane decision, since it would really look unprofessional to ship an LTS with alpha artwork. But I was just really looking forward to the new stuff. Oh well, I just have to wait a little longer, I guess...


That approach makes sense to me (though I was also hoping for something more radical).  However, it is the complete opposite of what they've done before.  The current theme is the result of a radical change that they made with the last LTS (Dapper).

----------


## chris4585

i love this theme, especially the new menu's

----------


## graabein

> Well, I haven't read all in this thread but I cannot understand why
> the Ubuntu Art group doesn't use a contest... 
> 
>  Invite the worlds artists and this also leads to PR about Ubuntu
> 
> KDEs contest
> http://dot.kde.org/1186341626/
> 
> And the winner...
> http://blog.ruphy.org/posts/25


That's a great idea *plun*. 

My two cents are 1) don't go with a dark theme and 2) make sure the default wallpaper goes well with whatever theme ends up as default. 

Having a theme with multiple colour options would be fantastic... sort of like Blended.

----------


## Solenoid

I love it, no matter what people say. Somehow Ubuntu gets away with all the eye candy it has (speed wise). XP/Vista are so slow I just can't bear them any more, I removed all the fancy stuff from my XP partition and it boots faster than Ubuntu, but now it's ugly and doesn't have any programs.

----------


## Kver

(I have no idea what the etiquette on this is)

Hey!

I just finished catching up on this thread and decided to post some info; It looks like this theme has some potential (not sure how much, but I'm just cautious in what I assume); But reading, it's a bit of a love/hate relationship with this theme!

I'm trying to figure out some alternate colour schemes, there's going to be blue themes, and possibly a black/orange theme - and I want to know what you guys want to see in alternate colour schemes! Links to other themes with colours you like is a plus, or even just pictures or raw descriptions. There can never be a single theme everyone, but I can make a few that almost everyone (hopefully) will! 

The same goes for the current style: if you know where better buttons are, amazing (open) wallpapers hiding, or just a good font for window titles - please let me know!

Anyway, here's the latest image, the size of a full desktop:



-Ken Vermette

----------


## rainwalker

Honestly, the only thing I like are the menus and how they blend together into one piece.

Just a quick note: I personally think that all separators whould be lines that fade out at the sides into whatever the color of the theme, just because I think it looks really nice that way:

----------


## Jhongy

> That approach makes sense to me (though I was also hoping for something more radical).  However, it is the complete opposite of what they've done before.  The current theme is the result of a radical change that they made with the last LTS (Dapper).


And ever since Dapper, everyone has said "we know we have problems with the artwork, we're working on it. The next release will be radically different." Mark Shuttleworth even said something to that effect on his blog (I think it was prior to feisty). However, each release, it gets "deferred". 

Good God, so it's going to be late 2008 until we see panels with any clothes?

----------


## SunnyRabbiera

> (I have no idea what the etiquette on this is)
> 
> Hey!
> 
> I just finished catching up on this thread and decided to post some info; It looks like this theme has some potential (not sure how much, but I'm just cautious in what I assume); But reading, it's a bit of a love/hate relationship with this theme!
> 
> I'm trying to figure out some alternate colour schemes, there's going to be blue themes, and possibly a black/orange theme - and I want to know what you guys want to see in alternate colour schemes! Links to other themes with colours you like is a plus, or even just pictures or raw descriptions. There can never be a single theme everyone, but I can make a few that almost everyone (hopefully) will! 
> 
> The same goes for the current style: if you know where better buttons are, amazing (open) wallpapers hiding, or just a good font for window titles - please let me know!
> ...


Hopefully we will get a blue theme or something, this is just ugh......

----------


## mike_pin

sorry but this is way to bubbly and garish.i dislike it with a passion. 

REMEMBER!

If you round too many corners then you loose your edge!

----------


## SunnyRabbiera

well most modern systems do round themselves out so its only natural that ubuntu follow suit... its the colors that got me.

----------


## mike_pin

oh and i like the menu rainwalker posted up as an example (post #156) maybe not in black because this would feel rather heavy to the end user, but the separatorsshould defintatly be subtle, no morre then a pixel high and i think sharp edges are back in. Rounded corners is just a bit too gloopy for me.. maybe some subtle corners.. but nothing over the top the like 1st post in this thread and many others ive seen as hardy possibilities.

----------


## aethralis

Just to add support to Kver's work and to comment that the personal color preferences of "everyone" are in this case quite irrelevant and instead try to improve a theme that is brown and ubuntuish.

----------


## Kver

Update!
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Inco...vg%29_v3_2.jpg




> Honestly, the only thing I like are the menus and how they blend together into one piece.
> 
> Just a quick note: I personally think that all separators whould be lines that fade out at the sides into whatever the color of the theme, just because I think it looks really nice that way:


I agree, that's the plan aswell. If you look directly underneath the toolbar on the one example, you'll see one; it's a little outdated now though: You can see one in a dropdown in the current mockup.




> sorry but this is way to bubbly and garish.i dislike it with a passion. 
> 
> REMEMBER!
> 
> If you round too many corners then you loose your edge!


While I would normally agree, the rounding in this theme is made to lead the eye into whichever element you're looking at. Dropdowns are probably the best example because I catch myself always reading the contents of the drop when I try to look at the panel.

This theme isn't necessarily made to look good, and I'll do my best to made it look good - but those subtle cues are king.  :Wink: 




> Just to add support to Kver's work and to comment that the personal color preferences of "everyone" are in this case quite irrelevant and instead try to improve a theme that is brown and ubuntuish.


There's also going to be alternate colour themes - brown, orange and tan colours aren't everyones cup of tea (I myself use black and silver themes at the moment); One thing anyone looking over the theme needs to admit, like the colour or not, is that it's very easy on the eyes.

But yes, the theme is based around official Ubuntu colours - and unless I email Mark and tell him some people don't like his pallet, I don't see this changing in the near future...

--Ken

----------


## nami

> Update!
> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Inco...vg%29_v3_2.jpg


that looks a lot less childish.  it actually looks good.  shame about the darkness.

----------


## coloured

I personally dont mind the darkness - but dark panels are obtrusive and have the illusion of making your overall desktop size a lot smaller.
This is a SS of my current theme - notice how the light coloured panel almost alludes the eye.

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## benhagerty

that is amazing

----------


## rainwalker

> Update!
> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Inco...vg%29_v3_2.jpg


Getting better, but still, too much brown! I don't have anything against using brown, but drowning the entire theme in it is disgusting, in my opinion. Also, the menus (Applications, Places, System) are their own little bubble after the Ubuntu logo. I personally think that the left side of the menu's border should be expanded to include the icon, maybe even all the way to the edge of the screen so that it's only rounded around on the right side of the menus.



Kind of off-topic, but I have a question: In XP, there are little fade effects (like right-clicking on the desktop, menus appearing, etc.) that Ubuntu only does when desktop effects are able to be used. Why is XP able to do this (small, but very appealing) effect without any compositing?

----------


## cank1090

I agree. There's still too much darkness in these themes. Ubuntu has to open up, become more (user-) friendly - that ain't possible with dark colors making you almost depressive when working with it. Make the future theme brighter, more friendly!

----------


## Kver

> that looks a lot less childish.  it actually looks good.  shame about the darkness.


Could you be more specific about the darkness?




> I personally dont mind the darkness - but dark panels are obtrusive and have the illusion of making your overall desktop size a lot smaller.
> This is a SS of my current theme - notice how the light coloured panel almost alludes the eye.
> 
> (Big Image)


There's arguments for and against light and dark panels; Overall brown panels just fit the spec.




> Getting better, but still, too much brown! I don't have anything against using brown, but drowning the entire theme in it is disgusting, in my opinion. Also, the menus (Applications, Places, System) are their own little bubble after the Ubuntu logo. I personally think that the left side of the menu's border should be expanded to include the icon, maybe even all the way to the edge of the screen so that it's only rounded around on the right side of the menus.
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of off-topic, but I have a question: In XP, there are little fade effects (like right-clicking on the desktop, menus appearing, etc.) that Ubuntu only does when desktop effects are able to be used. Why is XP able to do this (small, but very appealing) effect without any compositing?


It's literally the difference between the Super Nintendo and the Playstation. The Super Nintendo can handle basic transparencies since it's just an inexpensive effect low-end hardware can handle. That's why some Super Nintendo games have limited transparency.

XP handles transparency (more/less) how the Super Nintendo does. The KDE desktop environment can handle it as well.

Compositing handles things more like a Playstation. It doesn't actually render a face directly onto the screen - it first puts the face onto a 3D model, then puts the 3D model onto the screen. Because most video-cards nowadays handle 3D competently, Vista, OSX and Linux compositing were born because videocard can handle 3D more quickly than 2D.

That's why you can get better effects with compositing as well, it's the exact same reasons why 3D games can look so much more amazing than 2D games.

Hope that's a decent explanation!




> I agree. There's still too much darkness in these themes. Ubuntu has to open up, become more (user-) friendly - that ain't possible with dark colors making you almost depressive when working with it. Make the future theme brighter, more friendly!


I know what you mean by making it brighter, but I'm skeptical when colours are associated with user-friendly. Brighter colours are happy-friendly, but not necessarily user-friendly.

I'll bring up my case with Microsoft Bob. That there, was a great concept (and on paper, I'm a fan of it); An interface that is represented with everyday objects. But Microsoft started thinking "User friendly" means "friendly", and "Friendly" is of course "Happy" and Happy is bright. So "User friendly" is "Bright". For more on Microsoft Logic check out Monty Pythons "The Holy Grail", skip to the scene where they try to figure out if the girl is a witch.

Anyway, we all saw a result that almost patronized users. It's the same reason why people make fun of XP for it's "Gum-Drop Lollypop" interface. As long as the interface gives you all the right cues, messages and moves your eye in the right direction - you've achieved user-friendly.

At this point, I think the interface has hit the right medium between "Professional" and "Friendly" in terms on Brown and Tan. There will be alternate colour themes, both more professional and more friendly. Also, the brighter the colours, the more it will strain the users eye. Turn off your lights at night, whip out the brightest silver theme you have and see how quickly you wish you had eye-drops. Black themes are almost worse for this because the text is white.

----------


## k99goran

[QUOTE=Kver;3982574Also, the brighter the colours, the more it will strain the users eye. Turn off your lights at night, whip out the brightest silver theme you have and see how quickly you wish you had eye-drops. Black themes are almost worse for this because the text is white.[/QUOTE]
I've heard this argument a lot, but I've never actually experienced it myself. If the screen is so bright that it causes you pain, then I doubt the manufacturers would be allowed to sell it.

Here's a theme/background I've been using for quite some time:

You can't see much of the actual theme here, but it was a rather bright gray. I never had a problem with it. I think the eye strain comes more from high contrasts than pure brightness.

About your theme, while I like the idea of having a very consistent color scheme (including the text), the dark, highly saturated brown doesn't play nice with other colors. Remember, the theme doesn't have to blend with just itself but also with icons and backgrounds (which you have very little control over).

----------


## Kver

> I've heard this argument a lot, but I've never actually experienced it myself. If the screen is so bright that it causes you pain, then I doubt the manufacturers would be allowed to sell it.
> 
> Here's a theme/background I've been using for quite some time:
> 
> You can't see much of the actual theme here, but it was a rather bright gray. I never had a problem with it. I think the eye strain comes more from high contrasts than pure brightness.
> 
> About your theme, while I like the idea of having a very consistent color scheme (including the text), the dark, highly saturated brown doesn't play nice with other colors. Remember, the theme doesn't have to blend with just itself but also with icons and backgrounds (which you have very little control over).


That's a  very bright theme!

Eye-strain is a result of brightness though; Somewhat like looking into the sun vs. sitting in a dark room. It's also why graphic-design programs (hardcore design programs) use black or dark themes: Because you can stare closly at the monitor for hours on end without hurting yourself. Ubuntu Studio is an example.

Getting on track though, the colours of the brown and tan have been tweaked to where the most people are satisfied. I preferred it even darker for example, but I was in the minority.

Watch out for the alternate colour mockups, I think you'll like some of them.

The comments I'm looking for now reflect more towards layout decisions, Orange, buttons/widgets, etc.

----------


## CarpKing

> Kind of off-topic, but I have a question: In XP, there are little fade effects (like right-clicking on the desktop, menus appearing, etc.) that Ubuntu only does when desktop effects are able to be used. Why is XP able to do this (small, but very appealing) effect without any compositing?


I heard somewhere that XP comes with a very simple, non-3d compositor.  That's also how it does the dropshadows.  If you ever have occasion to do so, try to make a tooltip (or something else that makes a shadow) in XP go over a window that is using an overlay for video (such as VLC).  It has the same effect (a solid black shape instead of a shadow) as when you do the same with Compiz.

----------


## Kingsley

Gosh... I can't help but wonder how much worse off Windows or Mac would be if their default coloring scheme was orange or brown. I do realize and appreciate the fact that Linux users have the choice to easily find a suitable look though.

----------


## aethralis

I agree more with Kver here. Actually the point is, that the colors have to be neutral for design programs, because against dark or very light background the colour perception changes and the (perceived) tones will not be accurate. Thats why most of the time the backgrounds are in middle tones neutral (tending usually towards warmer). This is in my opinion why overall brownish look is very good, but as i have argued before, I prefer more desaturated (ie neutral) tones. RGB equivalent of this would be around 130/120/100.

----------


## k99goran

> That's a  very bright theme!
> 
> Eye-strain is a result of brightness though; Somewhat like looking into the sun vs. sitting in a dark room. It's also why graphic-design programs (hardcore design programs) use black or dark themes: Because you can stare closly at the monitor for hours on end without hurting yourself. Ubuntu Studio is an example.


Yes, but this is meant for day-to-day usage. I would think that under bright conditions, especially when using a glossy LCD screen, a dark theme is not preferable. And I would never use a screen that was as bright as the sun. I doubt it would even be sold if it were.  :Smile: 

There's a new post on Digg.com concerning the theme. source

----------


## urukrama

This is really ugly! I really hope this won't become the default theme. Can't we have anything more elegant?

----------


## smartboyathome

> This is really ugly! I really hope this won't become the default theme. Can't we have anything more elegant?


I am working on one which might fit better, but it might fail due to it having a touch of gloss to it and to it using black/brown/burnt orange.

----------


## pt123

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Inco...te/BasicIdeals
This is so childish, worse than the KDE3 default Kindergarten look.

At least this one has more sophistication to it. Could appeal to someone with a normal 9 to 5 job. 
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Inco...rnate/Hardline


But looking at these lines




> Suggestions / Requests no longer considered
> 
> After several updates to the theme, several requests are surfacing that would regress to the styles of previous versions. At this point, some portions on the theme have officially hit the "Happy Medium", to the point where any changes would just have suggestions to be reversed. Further changes to the listed below will either need to be applied personally, or at the authors lone discretion.
> 
> *
> Basic colour pallet: Ubuntu's official colours are Brown, Beige and Orange. Black, Green, Blue, Silver and other colours would necessitate alternate colour schemes entirely.
> *
> Brown Saturation / Hue / Lightness
> *
> ...


https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Inco...te/BasicIdeals

It is just another case of an "Open community" project where the lead "maintainer/developer" takes over and enforces all these ridiculous criteria so his ideas can be selected by him. What a joke.

----------


## Ub1476

> At least this one has more sophistication to it. Could appeal to someone with a normal 9 to 5 job. 
> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Inco...rnate/Hardline
> .


That one was really beautiful. Want it!

----------


## Kver

> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Inco...te/BasicIdeals
> This is so childish, worse than the KDE3 default Kindergarten look.
> 
> At least this one has more sophistication to it. Could appeal to someone with a normal 9 to 5 job. 
> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Inco...rnate/Hardline
> 
> 
> But looking at these lines
> 
> ...


If you would like, all the source files are there for you to fork whenever you want to make a more open version, you can even make it less  Kindergarten too: There's no lock-down, and you'd have everything that's already been made. I upload my source files alongside everything else, and if I missed some, just ask and I'll put them up. While you make your theme, make sure you never specify that you don't want remarks like "Kindergarten": Doing that would just be taking over and enforcing criteria like "Not Kindergarten".

One thing that's easy to forget is that with themes like this, you just can't satisfy everybody. I personally would make it darker if I had the choice - and I'm the _ridiculous rule-enforcing dictator_!

What I was getting at when I put the freeze on those specific requests is that I would have more people upset at -any- changes than I could satisfy.  I would get 4 people telling me I should do 2 different things with the brown, so while I'm flip-flopping on the brown trying to satisfy everyone, no-one is telling me how horrid the orange is because they're too busy trying to get the brown switched back for the third time.
Vicious cycle thing.

Open-source doesn't mean everyone gets there way with the core project, it means everyone can take that core project and expand it. Blubuntu came from Ubuntu which came from Debian, and so on. At some level, there's going to be somebody that makes the decision because you can't refine forever. There needs to be a final product; and if you don't like that product, you can download the source and change it. That's what open-source is about - when you don't get your way you make it your way. But when you do make requests/criticism for the core project: Please, please pretty please make sure it's at least constructive.

----------


## pt123

> What I was getting at when I put the freeze on those specific requests is that I would have more people upset at -any- changes than I could satisfy.  I would get 4 people telling me I should do 2 different things with the brown, .


One of the biggest strengths of the Ubuntu is it's community. Why not use it?

Why not divide the process into phases and at each phase have a vote off in this forum (have a major link to it on the first page so it catches every members attention). Like an initial phase should have been a vision, then the rest of the phases should be working towards achieving the vision. 

Like this vision should have been in the vote off:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...73&postcount=1

Just look at how many positive posts are on it:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2620273

This is like the saga of getting the animal hide wallpaper as the default wallpaper for Gutsy, it got rave reviews on Digg. But then because someone high up makes a decision to go with a bland wallpaper. 

If you don't want to use the community then hire a professional design team.

----------


## Juffo-Wup

> One of the biggest strengths of the 
> If you don't want to use the community then hire a professional design team should have been hired.


Why should he? It is _his_ theme, his 'alternate' Hardy theme, which he started independently without any incentive from Canonical as he is not someone from 'high up' and for which he asked some input.

He started quite systematically, defining styles and guidelines before making pretty pictures. His guidelines have evolved over time and now he thinks that some parts of it are Good Enough(TM), why all the bitterness?

Seriously, if you want to change radically the way this theme is being developed, you are free to fork it as the author told you and lead it the way you think is more appropriate.

----------


## smartboyathome

> One of the biggest strengths of the Ubuntu is it's community. Why not use it?
> 
> Why not divide the process into phases and at each phase have a vote off in this forum (have a major link to it on the first page so it catches every members attention). Like an initial phase should have been a vision, then the rest of the phases should be working towards achieving the vision. 
> 
> Like this vision should have been in the vote off:
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...73&postcount=1
> 
> Just look at how many positive posts are on it:
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2620273
> ...


The reason there isn't a vote off is because Mark gets the last say in what the theme is.

----------


## pt123

> Why should he? It is _his_ 
> He started quite systematically, defining styles and guidelines before making pretty pictures. His guidelines have evolved over time and now he thinks that some parts of it are Good Enough(TM), why all the bitterness?.


It is a facade with the word "wiki"  over the  "ideals" pages. 

It is not "bitterness" but some of us here care about Ubuntu and know how close it is to breaking into mainstream. The default theme is very important in doing this. 

Just from reading the reviews it's clear the majority here and on popular social news sites like Digg don't like this chocolate theme. It is frustrating to see theme developer(s) ignoring this feedback. 

I searched google for "Ken Vermette" and I can't find your portfolio. Maybe an introduction on the theme page saying that I am Ken.... I am will be making all decisions.....Here is my porfolio......... would be very useful.




> Seriously, if you want to change radically the way this theme is being developed, you are free to fork it as the author told you and lead it the way you think is more appropriate.


The biggest problem in Gnome projects is the reinvention of the wheel. Just look at the 5 average music players in Gnome Vs top rate players like Amarok in KDE and Foobar2K in Windows.

----------


## Kver

pt123, I'm going to let you in on a little secret;

I never thought about taking input from other people. I never even had a plan, other than "Write down rules, Make rules into pretty picture". I just wanted to make a theme! That was the entire plan. 

I decided to post it into a wiki, because I don't have a personal website, and that's where I got the idea to make a theme anyway. That's the -only- reason it went into the wiki. No-where else to put it, that's where it all is anyway. I didn't even think about comments, but I kept the section there because it said "Keep this section here" somewhere. You look at other wikis, and most of them have 2 or 3 comments, at most.

When I posted the wiki, I posted just the rules for the theme. Nobody complained about a barren page with a crapload of rules because it was just some idiot babbling on about what would make (to him) a good theme. It was more of a dictatorship at the beginning!

Then I posted a picture, people liked it. I posted more pictures, people posted comments, back and fourth. I had no plan, I didn't plan any sort of democracy or dictatorship: I was just making a theme _man_!

Then the 'net decided I was somehow making the default theme. Not tooting my own horn, but I was a little proud that people thought it had that polish. I did the responsible thing, started posting disclaimers that it wasn't the official theme. 

Then I decided to read this vast amount of comments in blogs and forums about the new "Official" theme. I tweaked things, and when people started going back-and-fourth on some things, I realized I was chasing my own tail, so, to avoid offending anyone when there requests weren't met, I posted a section on what I wouldn't be able to change anymore.

And now were here.

So, chock my lack of organized votes to disorganization, some of my design decisions to the personal nature of how I started this thing, or the nervousness that this is the default to not putting up disclaimers _fast enough_... But honestly, I just wanted to make a theme!

----------


## Kver

> I searched google for "Ken Vermette" and I can't find your portfolio. Maybe an introduction on the theme page saying that I am Ken.... I am will be making all decisions.....Here is my porfolio......... would be very useful.


I don't have an online portfolio. I have a few pictures here and there, but about half a year ago my website went down in flames when my host crashed - and a week later my hard-drive died. So I have nothing of what I made before. Because I'm Canadian Air Force, I have no need to start a new one, because I have wicked job security.

Would it be reasonable to assume I'm a better programmer than I am a graphic artist?  :Razz:

----------


## pt123

Can you tell us how you were chosen to be the "official theme" guy?

what was the address of your old site maybe google cache or web archive has a copy.

Honestly if you are not a Graphic Artist, why are you holding this position. I am sure you would be more suitable and prefer a programming position. 

Ubuntu has a lot to learn, look at Mozilla they hired professional graphic artists to handle their aesthetics for Firefox2 even KDE did the same for KDE4.

----------


## X40nick

That is a complete piece of excellence. 

I will be buying a laptop that will run Ubuntu exclusively and I will save a bundle!

I can't wait for it to be released! This is getting better and better!

I thought this was going to be a trend of Windows 95-2000 the same old dull Start bar at the bottom! Thank god it is not!

Well done!

Nick.

----------


## syxbit

are those themes available for download?
i'd love to try the first few in the first post (i'm running hardy, but i don't know when they'll be released into the alpha stage)

----------


## Kver

> Can you tell us how you were chosen to be the "official theme" guy?
> 
> what was the address of your old site maybe google cache or web archive has a copy.
> 
> Honestly if you are not a Graphic Artist, why are you holding this position. I am sure you would be more suitable and prefer a programming position. 
> 
> Ubuntu has a lot to learn, look at Mozilla they hired professional graphic artists to handle their aesthetics for Firefox2 even KDE did the same for KDE4.


I'm honestly not the "Official Theme" guy. I don't hold that position; You might be thinking of Kenneth Wimer... I just have no idea how else to say I'm not working on anything official. I'm just a random guy making an Ubuntu theme.

But here's some links to old - really old, websites. None of these are active anymore...

http://www.sunfishgames.com/
http://www.raraken.com/
http://www.hypercomix.net/

Heres some that are still kicking, but it's just random pictures I uploaded.

http://raraken.deviantart.com/
http://ken.vermette.sheezyart.com/

And these guys are still using my designs:

http://www.neomonsterisland.com/
http://www.galacnet.com/

... And there are some, uh, questionable websites using my designs - but let's not go there. PG-13.

As per preferring programming, I like em both - I just don't have any programming projects published right now. I have a small SDL game on the go though.

----------


## pt123

> I'm honestly not the "Official Theme" guy. I don't hold that position; You might be thinking of Kenneth Wimer... I just have no idea how else to say I'm not working on anything official. I'm just a random guy making an Ubuntu theme.


 :Confused:  so confused, I give up.

----------


## Kver

> so confused, I give up.


This theme has been plagued by mis information - sorry if I came off as hard on you, btw. I thought you knew most of this stuff...

The real rundown, is that this is just a theme I'm working on, which a few blogs and other websites reported as the Official Ubuntu theme. it's not official, and it's just a hobby project I'm taking up until I get shipped off.

 - It's not being worked on (officially) by the art team, but I have given them the theme should they want it. It will probably wind up as an alternate theme you can select, if anything.
 - It's not the official Ubuntu theme, blogs just jumped the gun and said it was.
 - I'm not a professional graphic designer, and I have very little formal training.
 - It's not really organized in terms of feedback; I just find useful ideas and incorporate them.
 - If for any reason it is selected as the default, you'll probably see major changes to it.

Think of this sort of like the whole "Ubuntu is Orange and Black" meme; it's not actually going to be orange and black (not that I know of). Someone just posted a mockup a long time ago, and so many people liked it, the blogs just spiraled out of control.

Hope that clears things up.

----------


## rainwalker

For the menus, I really like this:

I love the double gradients and the sharpness of the whole thing.

Maybe change the highlight to an orange color (if the colors for Hardy do indeed change to orange and black) and join the menu into one piece and it would look great!

----------


## Half-Left

Is it just not best to see if these can be actually done first, after all anyone can do mockups of great themes, doing them in GTK is a whole different matter.

This sort of thing can't be done in GTK and theming is limited at the moment. Maybe this sort of thing can be made with GTK-3.0 but I wouldn't hold your breath for it.

----------


## smartboyathome

> Is it just not best to see if these can be actually done first, after all anyone can do mockups of great themes, doing them in GTK is a whole different matter.
> 
> This sort of thing can't be done in GTK and theming is limited at the moment. Maybe this sort of thing can be made with GTK-3.0 but I wouldn't hold your breath for it.


I thought that was FROM a GTK theme. Also, you _can_ do that right now using pixmaps.

----------


## Half-Left

> I thought that was FROM a GTK theme. Also, you _can_ do that right now using pixmaps.


You can do the basic look yes but not the menus like they are and having a theme relaying on compiz to make it look like that is not good.

----------


## smartboyathome

> You can do the basic look yes but not the menus like they are and having a theme relaying on compiz to make it look like that is not good.


You can do that without relaying it to compiz. Just create a graphic that looks like that menu selection and, again, use the pixmaps engine. Also, Murrine will soon support ARGB.

----------


## Half-Left

ARGB uses compiz and GTK needs to support it, Cimmi put that in the code himself, whether it will be in GTK branch on the next release is anyone's guess and plus it's got to be stable.

I'd like to know how you can get menus curved like that, can't be done in software because it would look awful like metacity curved sides do. OpenGL widgets in GTK is the only way and thats another thing thats lacking and cairo is just to slow still. Seems people are more about copying than innovation, ever since Vista came out the transparent themes and glossiness have gone crazy and it's a constant fuss to out do Microsoft/Vista/OS X rather than create something original.

----------


## rainwalker

> Seems people are more about copying than innovation, ever since Vista came out the transparent themes and glossiness have gone crazy and it's a constant fuss to out do Microsoft/Vista/OS X rather than create something original.


+1 for that argument, my friend. Unfortunately, that glossy gradient look seems to be the style now. Not only in applications, but things like webpages too.

----------


## smartboyathome

> +1 for that argument, my friend. Unfortunately, that glossy gradient look seems to be the style now. Not only in applications, but things like webpages too.


I wouldn't say the current backup idea on the mailing list is any better, though. Matte to me is boring and flat, while gloss gives it more of a 3D look.

----------


## rainwalker

> I wouldn't say the current backup idea on the mailing list is any better, though. Matte to me is boring and flat, while gloss gives it more of a 3D look.


True, but I'm just saying that there is such a thing as too much gloss. Any more than Vista or OS X, and you're just plain overdoing it. 
Gloss the panels and the buttons, put a nice gradient on everything else, and that would work for me.

----------


## Kimmik

> Seems people are more about copying than innovation, ever since Vista came out the transparent themes and glossiness have gone crazy and it's a constant fuss to out do Microsoft/Vista/OS X rather than create something original.


Why don't *you* create something original?

----------


## Half-Left

> Why don't *you* create something original?


I dont do themes, but I've created my fair share of original artwork.

http://gnome-look.org/content/show.p...?content=27166

http://gnome-look.org/content/show.p...?content=25865

http://gnome-look.org/content/show.p...?content=66082

http://gnome-look.org/content/show.p...?content=65960

----------


## smartboyathome

> True, but I'm just saying that there is such a thing as too much gloss. Any more than Vista or OS X, and you're just plain overdoing it. 
> Gloss the panels and the buttons, put a nice gradient on everything else, and that would work for me.


Have you seen my mockups? I do some gloss, but I don't think I use too much gloss.

----------


## rainwalker

> Have you seen my mockups? I do some gloss, but I don't think I use too much gloss.


Which ones are those?
Oh and I wasn't addressing that statement at you, it was about the look in general.

----------


## smartboyathome

These mockups. And there are some who have been doing gloss, but I have seen a lot of origionality on the Arth list.

----------


## rainwalker

> These mockups. And there are some who have been doing gloss, but I have seen a lot of origionality on the Arth list.


Ah. No offense, but those are too bubbly for my tastes. Better than I could ever do, though

----------


## smartboyathome

By the way, I am always up for suggestions on how to make it better.  :Wink:  I don't understand what you mean by "bubbly", though.

----------


## Half-Left

The brown looks awful which is not yer fault, mixing colours like that is just bad. Brown like that is just not the way to go and it's damn just about impossible to make brown look elegant, from a default look Ubuntu is far from elegant anyway.

----------


## rainwalker

I don't really know how to describe it, I just don't really find it appealing. Things are too round and too brown I guess

----------


## smartboyathome

Ok, thanks! Unfortunately, I was trying to follow the front page which said that it should try to use brown and earth tones. Kinda hard to do.

----------


## rainwalker

Eh...personally, I'd say you should go with whatever you think looks good.

----------


## smartboyathome

Kay, thanks rainwalker and everyone else who commented.  :Smile:

----------


## R_T_H

I personally have no desire for transparency, but I do like gloss and gradient. I personally think the design should be more futuristic (similar to one somebody posted earlier). Shades of grey are the best, in my opinion; ranging from almost black to very pale.

----------


## rainwalker

> I personally have no desire for transparency, but I do like gloss and gradient. I personally think the design should be more futuristic (similar to one somebody posted earlier). Shades of grey are the best, in my opinion; ranging from almost black to very pale.


"Everything in the future is chrome!"
Hahaha...quoting Spongebob in case you didn't know

----------


## R_T_H

I didn't. My friends are all into it - people seem to regress once they hit their teens, but I just HATE kids TV nevertheless  :Very Happy:

----------


## omega_user

Well, the theme seems pretty solid.  Heresay says though that all the glossyness is not on the list of things the art devs want for Hardy.  I've heard they're shotting for Matte colors

----------


## stephantom

Just throwing this in for consideration: My version of "how black-orange-red could look like".

Please view it full screen, the gradients are much nicer up close.

----------


## Sanchopinky

I like the first mockups but if we had a black panel, with very soft orange/tan drop down menu. Keeping the same amount of effects except different color (black) it would look really great.

----------


## stephantom

The real difficulty with black panels is that it's really unfriendly when combined with white/light elements (most of which we can't control e.g. website content).

----------


## rainwalker

> Just throwing this in for consideration: My version of "how black-orange-red could look like".
> 
> Please view it full screen, the gradients are much nicer up close.


THIS is what we need to see! Perfect color choice!
No joke, this would look freaking awesome!

----------


## chris4585

I really love the theme ideas that are going around, i have to agree the panels should be lighter, but i dont mind the brown at all, and most of the wallpapers i have liked except the one of the cartoon kid? dont care for that very much at all.. but i love the menu's and how they blend into the buttons, and how the backgrounds fade with the windows decorator, it flows nice in my opinion.. i hope i can get the theme thats simular to that sometime soon... or when hardy heron comes out, i might keep it if they do what i said.

Also

I think that they should make 3 or more theme choices, and let you choose your theme once Ubuntu is installed.. i think Ubuntu should have more install options, i dont use half of the crap that comes with Ubuntu...

----------


## Perpetual

Personally, I think they are too dark and really do not want an orange and black theme.   :Confused: 

However, I appreciate the efforts the Ubuntu Artwork team is putting forth.  Since I am not putting forth any effort myself, I can't complain about whatever they decide to do.

----------


## jan quark

HI all,

I am playing around with Gimp and this is one result. Its a Hardy Wallpaper. The text might be not visible ( don't thought about that :LOL: ) because of the panel, but ... its just a first impression.

----------


## Salpiche

> I think the panel theme idea is great, but don't u think the panel looks like a bar of chocolate? I hope they will let users modify whatever they want.


So! that's why I was getting hungry!!

 :LOL:

----------


## smartboyathome

> HI all,
> 
> I am playing around with Gimp and this is one result. Its a Hardy Wallpaper. The text might be not visible ( don't thought about that) because of the panel, but ... its just a first impression.


It is too blurry for my taste. I think it needs to be sharper.

----------


## stephantom

Sabayon Linux is using Red-Black and it's (imho) butt-ugly. Adding to the kindergarden look of KDE, just look at the shots of the installer. The map is just extremely unfriendly towards the black/dark windows.
If we're going to see orange-red-black in Ubuntu I wouldn't recommend using black as the base color. What seems feasable is pushing the current brown-orange into a more fresh look using red. Additionally black and white can be used as highlights (borders for example).
I will whip up some more mockups and brainstorming images...

----------


## rainwalker

> Sabayon Linux is using Red-Black and it's (imho) butt-ugly. Adding to the kindergarden look of KDE, just look at the shots of the installer. The map is just extremely unfriendly towards the black/dark windows.
> If we're going to see orange-red-black in Ubuntu I wouldn't recommend using black as the base color. What seems feasable is pushing the current brown-orange into a more fresh look using red. Additionally black and white can be used as highlights (borders for example).
> I will whip up some more mockups and brainstorming images...


Hm...I tried Sabayon a while back and I thought it looked cool

----------


## Vaelrith

> The real difficulty with black panels is that it's really unfriendly when combined with white/light elements (most of which we can't control e.g. website content).


I love my black panel.  That's the real reason I chose to use the theme I'm using.  I attached a picture of it  :Smile:

----------


## stephantom

> I love my black panel.  That's the real reason I chose to use the theme I'm using.  I attached a picture of it


Alright, I am correcting my statement: I think that black *windows* are difficult to impossible (as I said earlier). A black panel would be a way to go without scaring everyone away.

----------


## Vaelrith

> Alright, I am correcting my statement: I think that black *windows* are difficult to impossible (as I said earlier). A black panel would be a way to go without scaring everyone away.


Ah, that's understandable, I was having trouble finding window borders for my desktop anyway.  Or are you meaning everything is black, similar to this one?  Because that is just not practical in my opinion.

----------


## stephantom

> Or are you meaning everything is black, similar to this one?


Yup, exactly. What's that theme you're using anyway?

----------


## Vaelrith

> Yup, exactly. What's that theme you're using anyway?


window borders: Black from DeviantArt
window controls: Creamy from gnome-look.org
Icons: Tango
background: Travel Again from DeviantArt

----------


## Tux.Ice

how do you get an icon to look glossy or 3d'ish in the gimp

----------


## smartboyathome

Well, in Inkscape you just layer over it a semi-transparent gradiating layer which sometimes changes colors, and it makes it look 3D. I think you can do something similar in GIMP with paths and gradients.

----------


## Tux.Ice

thanks

----------


## days_of_ruin

> that theme is nice.  i don't know if it is just me, but when you sit in front of a computer all day, you normally prefer not to have to look at strong colors all day long (unless maybe you are in the graphic design business), personnally, i would prefer if the theme was light and fresh looking, instead of dark/strong looking colors like orange, black, brown.
> 
> you want a theme which is easy on the eyes, not a theme which is overwhelmingly powerful like the one posted by the op.


personally i find darker brown to be very easy on the eyes.
If I try to read a pdf in fullscreen my eyes start to hurt from all the 
white.

----------


## Marcelo Ramone

This is great!!

http://img156.imageshack.us/img156/8...uhardy1jn1.png

----------


## Vaelrith

> This is great!!
> 
> http://img156.imageshack.us/img156/8...uhardy1jn1.png


It's alright, but I'm tired of gray, everything is gray...

----------


## rainwalker

> This is great!!
> 
> http://img156.imageshack.us/img156/8...uhardy1jn1.png


+1

----------


## snakeeyes

> This is great!!
> 
> http://img156.imageshack.us/img156/8...uhardy1jn1.png


That theme would be awesome if it was the official Ubuntu theme. If it is then atlast I wont have to change the default look as soon as I install Ubuntu.

----------


## shafin

> This is great!!
> 
> http://img156.imageshack.us/img156/8...uhardy1jn1.png


Is this theme on the works,or is this only a mockup?

+1 From me

----------


## pt123

> This is great!!
> 
> http://img156.imageshack.us/img156/8...uhardy1jn1.png


it is nice but a screen resolution greater than 800x600 would better to judge it.

----------


## Perpetual

> This is great!!
> 
> http://img156.imageshack.us/img156/8...uhardy1jn1.png


I do like that a lot.  I personally find the brighter, warmer colors much more appealing than the black and chocolates.  Especially on a small screen (Laptop) where dark only makes the screen seem smaller.

----------


## BrokeBody

> This is great!!
> 
> http://img156.imageshack.us/img156/8...uhardy1jn1.png


Who made this?

----------


## smartboyathome

> This is great!!
> 
> http://img156.imageshack.us/img156/8...uhardy1jn1.png


Eh, I don't like it much. 1) It doesn't make use of ANY of ubuntu's colors (earth tones, which gray and orange are not); 2) it is TOO gray, gray needs to be better implimented in that.

----------


## Perpetual

> Eh, I don't like it much. 1) It doesn't make use of ANY of ubuntu's colors (earth tones, which gray and orange are not); 2) it is TOO gray, gray needs to be better implimented in that.


I agree that it does not go along the Ubuntu browns but as far as earth tones go, gray and orange are part of the earth tone pallet.

Earth tone is a color scheme that draws from a color palette of browns, tans, greys, greens and some reds. The colors in an earth tone scheme are muted and flat in an emulation of the natural colors found in dirt, moss/trees and rocks.

Color Scheme Gallery - Earth

----------


## Kver

> This is great!!
> 
> http://img156.imageshack.us/img156/8...uhardy1jn1.png


I quite like this theme, it's similar to the current theme, gives the glossy look without the gloss, and overall seems very clean.

The only downside is that it looks geared towards younger children with the extremely bright oranges and large lettering; Most of the icons and basic elements just lack professionalism. Other than the modernization, it's no different than what we already have.

Now, if nothing else steps in, I would be thrilled to see this be the default Ubuntu theme; if for no other reason that it's just clean theme using a tested formula. I'd be solid in saying the 7.10 release should have used this when Compiz was first enabled, but this theme just doesn't feel like an LTS, more like a minor update; a more professional look with fresh ideas would be more suitable just because this theme will need to last longer without looking dated.

----------


## bluebyt

> This is great!!
> 
> http://img156.imageshack.us/img156/8...uhardy1jn1.png


Wow this theme is awesome, look very clean!

----------


## Marcelo Ramone

Really excellent theme.

I don't know if it's a mockup  or not, and I don't know  who  is the  author.

I just saw this theme on digg: http://digg.com/linux_unix/Proposed_Ubuntu_7_10_theme

----------


## Marcelo Ramone

Here! >https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Inco...ernate/gelatin

Here! > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Inco...ardy/Alternate

----------


## nami

> Here! >https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Inco...ernate/gelatin
> 
> Here! > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Inco...ardy/Alternate


wow, that is more like it!!!
only thing i would point out is that it is a little too chunky, which is not a good thing on low resolution monitors <= 1024*786.  other than that, this is much much better than all the dark themes we have been seeing so far.

----------


## SunnyRabbiera

> Here! >https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Inco...ernate/gelatin
> 
> Here! > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Inco...ardy/Alternate


Yeh this I like, if hardy were to go this route I would be happy

----------


## werewolfzx8

> wow, that is more like it!!!
> only thing i would point out is that it is a little too chunky, which is not a good thing on low resolution monitors <= 1024*786.  other than that, this is much much better than all the dark themes we have been seeing so far.


Agreed! This is what I've been looking for.

I much rather darker themes, but as a default theme, I think these colors are near perfection. Most people like a lighter theme with dark text, and this theme is very attractive.

I might even use the default for a while if it's anything like this.

----------


## k99goran

Now that's a VERY nice looking theme.
By the way, isn't there also a blurring effect in Compiz Fusion, similar to Aero for Vista?

----------


## snakeeyes

> Now that's a VERY nice looking theme.
> By the way, isn't there also a blurring effect in Compiz Fusion, similar to Aero for Vista?


Doesn't anyone thinks this is too bright?

----------


## nami

> Now that's a VERY nice looking theme.
> By the way, isn't there also a blurring effect in Compiz Fusion, similar to Aero for Vista?





> Doesn't anyone thinks this is too bright?


nice theme, but the orange is overwhelming.  maybe a background which was not orange, would fix that?

----------


## snickers295

> nice theme, but the orange is overwhelming.  maybe a background which was not orange, would fix that?


i agree, but get another background and its perfect for me.
could i get that theme now to use with 7.10?

----------


## k99goran

> Doesn't anyone thinks this is too bright?


I think it looks almost perfect. The only concerns I have are:

1. The icons in the panel are too faded and not as easy to see.
2. That Ubuntu logo in the largest window needs to go. Or at least be greatly toned down.
3. The minimize/maximize/close buttons could be a bit more clear. Perhaps reduce the saturation somewhat or give them a slightly different hue.

I love how it looks modern without resorting to gloss.

----------


## nami

> i agree, but get another background and its perfect for me.
> could i get that theme now to use with 7.10?


agreed, what colour background would you suggest?  and i want it for ubuntu 7.10 too  :Very Happy:

----------


## nami

> I love how it looks modern without resorting to gloss.


yes, and it does not look bloated/chunky like some of the others here.

----------


## snickers295

> agreed, what colour background would you suggest?  and i want it for ubuntu 7.10 too


i little bit less yellow.

----------


## omega_user

My personal favorite Theme so far is the Alternate on the theme wiki. Gelatin is the going name right now for the particular look.
http://vdepizzol.files.wordpress.com...ntu-hardy1.jpg
It's soft, intelligent, clean and generally adheres to the Ubuntu feel.  I also like how the colors are lighter and not ghastly in contrast.  This proposal also made the top page of digg today

----------


## smartboyathome

> Now that's a VERY nice looking theme.
> By the way, isn't there also a blurring effect in Compiz Fusion, similar to Aero for Vista?


There IS, but on some graphic cards it doesn't work (it freezes the comp on mine), so I wouldn't suggest it be done.

----------


## snickers295

> My personal favorite Theme so far is the Alternate on the theme wiki. Gelatin is the going name right now for the particular look.
> http://vdepizzol.files.wordpress.com...ntu-hardy1.jpg
> It's soft, intelligent, clean and generally adheres to the Ubuntu feel.  I also like how the colors are lighter and not ghastly in contrast.  This proposal also made the top page of digg today


that great!! were can i get that for 7.10?

----------


## lolzlolz

i love the new theme, can't wait for hardy  :Capital Razz:

----------


## rainwalker

> Now that's a VERY nice looking theme.
> By the way, isn't there also a blurring effect in Compiz Fusion, similar to Aero for Vista?


Resorting to 4chan talk here, but that is EPIC win. 
In other words, I LOVE this theme! I agree it's just a little bit too bright, but that could be fixed with a little darker wallpaper, maybe a black one?
Also, I think all the highlights (like the one for the active window) should be as dark as the menu highlights. 
Lastly, I'm not a big fan of the rounded panel corners, too OS X for me.

The best thing about it is looking modern without gloss. That is a major selling point, because it's still recognizable as Ubuntu yet looks different at the same time (and looks damn good doing it!).

----------


## MONODA

> http://img156.imageshack.us/img156/8...uhardy1jn1.png


did anyone else realize that accessibility is spelled wrong?

----------


## k99goran

> There IS, but on some graphic cards it doesn't work (it freezes the comp on mine), so I wouldn't suggest it be done.


So the problem is just in that plugin? Or are you having problems with Compiz Fusion in general?
I ask because I would really like to see it activated in 8.04 by default when effects are turned on.

Here's a nice example I found:


source

----------


## pt123

Here is a beautiful one that was on digg

http://mossblaser.deviantart.com/art...-Idea-72574609

----------


## Ub1476

GNOME theme engine designer adds transparency to GTK

The future is bright! :Smile: 

Not to mention that most graphic cards/controllers do get 3d rendering now. Maybe not out of the box yet, but we are getting there.

I seem to recall that Compiz-Fusion is getting a rewrite, so it would work without the need for 3d (or something like that). I think I read it at compiz-fusion.org. The poster (a developer) was so excited about it that he said this would be enough not to make Compiz v1, but actually v2. :Smile: 




> Here is a beautiful one that was on digg
> 
> http://mossblaser.deviantart.com/art...-Idea-72574609


I like that, yet it need some tweaking though. I would like to see at least two, maybe three themes to choose between.

----------


## smartboyathome

> So the problem is just in that plugin? Or are you having problems with Compiz Fusion in general?
> I ask because I would really like to see it activated in 8.04 by default when effects are turned on.
> 
> Here's a nice example I found:
> 
> 
> source


It is with that plugin. It does this with a lot of Intel graphics cards (I saw this on Compiz Fusion's forum). If I enable the plugin, it fills up almost all my RAM and slows my comp down to a crawl (last time I tried it, I was barely able to move the mouse over to the checkbox to disable it before my comp froze). I then have to restart the xserver. So, no, I don't think that blur should be activated by default.

----------


## rainwalker

Thank goodness blurring isn't enabled by default...it kills my computer as soon as I enable it.
Blurring won't be a default thing until video card support and drivers get better.

----------


## nami

> Now that's a VERY nice looking theme.
> By the way, isn't there also a blurring effect in Compiz Fusion, similar to Aero for Vista?


this has to be the best i have seen so far.  only thing i don't like is that it is too orange.

----------


## bobbybobington

> Now that's a VERY nice looking theme.
> By the way, isn't there also a blurring effect in Compiz Fusion, similar to Aero for Vista?


I like it. The look establishes itself as being modern, without borrowing from windows or OSX. The only problem is that it depends on the window color complimenting the desktop background, which can become problematic.

The window color needs to become more neutral. Perhaps a slightly warmed gray. 
The lack of contrast in the window buttons and the design's reliance on 3-d effects 
would have to be worked around.




> Here is a beautiful one that was on digg
> 
> http://mossblaser.deviantart.com/art...-Idea-72574609


I Think this design really integrates the darker reddish/orange look they were looking for into the existing interface very well. I would stay away from dark glossy look though because that has already been claimed by Vista.





> Here! >https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Inco...ernate/gelatin
> 
> Here! > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Inco...ardy/Alternate


As far as the gelatin look, I think it's an improvement of gnome's current look, but not necessarily Ubuntu's look. If the new look was to be made a couple of years ago I think it would be great, but gnome's theme (even a great improvement of it) is just too old, when Hardy +1's look is trying to off into a new direction.

----------


## Presto123

> Here is a beautiful one that was on digg
> 
> http://mossblaser.deviantart.com/art...-Idea-72574609


I think this is the bomb, but I just love nice red and black themes.

----------


## Horizon

> *Anyway, Oxygen is beautiful, comparing it with human or those mockups it's a damn insult, it isn't perfect, but hell is better than those.
> 
> [IMAGE]
> [IMAGE]
> 
> See? XD


I was wondering what Oxygen was...That theme is awful. It looks cheap, tacky, and completely unimaginative. Comparing it to this mock is an insult.

See? I can make useless comments too. Everyone has their own taste and noone is going to like everything. The only thing to do is provide alternatives. The more alternatives the better if you ask me. 

I sure hope that this is one of the themes that get included when it's shipped.

----------


## ShinjiLeery

i think this:
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Inco...get=style5.png

would be a good start to create the new theme  :Wink:

----------


## snakeeyes

> i think this:
> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Inco...get=style5.png
> 
> would be a good start to create the new theme


Hey thats a really nice theme.

----------


## simpson-fan

> I seem to recall that Compiz-Fusion is getting a rewrite, so it would work without the need for 3d (or something like that). I think I read it at compiz-fusion.org. The poster (a developer) was so excited about it that he said this would be enough not to make Compiz v1, but actually v2.


Hi!

I'm hearing this for the first time and it sounds really interesting.

simpson-fan

----------


## snickers295

> i think this:
> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Inco...get=style5.png
> 
> would be a good start to create the new theme


thats pretty good but i hope that notification in the background don't show up lol.

----------


## potatu

> I seem to recall that Compiz-Fusion is getting a rewrite, so it would work without the need for 3d (or something like that). I think I read it at compiz-fusion.org. The poster (a developer) was so excited about it that he said this would be enough not to make Compiz v1, but actually v2.


Almost. To quote David Reveman, as his name is, ” If we ever had released a 1.0, this would definitely qualify for a 2.0.” Although it will probably just be called 0.7.

----------


## pt123

> i think this:
> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Inco...get=style5.png


The borders are ugly, and some of the colours are dull.

----------


## k99goran

> i think this:
> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Inco...get=style5.png
> 
> would be a good start to create the new theme


It's a little blunt. Perhaps it's the lack of gradients but it looks like a white mask over a brown background.

----------


## Vaelrith

I would like to see the theme go in a direction more of:

HERE: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Inco...ernate/Savanna
and 
HERE: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Inco...te/MilkyUbuntu

Especially the Applications, Places, System idea in the first link, I think that is really nice and simple.  I also like the ideas in the savana theme of the window borders, the creator brings up a very good point about gloss.

Also, I like the white theme because orange can really pop on a white theme, they go well together, maybe not exactly Ubuntu's style, but it would be cool if it were still put in there.  It would be nice to have a few different color schemes of the same style or just be able to use the custom colors in the theme customization.

----------


## Perpetual

> I would like to see the theme go in a direction more of:
> 
> HERE: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Inco...ernate/Savanna
> and 
> HERE: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Inco...te/MilkyUbuntu
> 
> Especially the Applications, Places, System idea in the first link, I think that is really nice and simple.  I also like the ideas in the savana theme of the window borders, the creator brings up a very good point about gloss.
> 
> Also, I like the white theme because orange can really pop on a white theme, they go well together, maybe not exactly Ubuntu's style, but it would be cool if it were still put in there.  It would be nice to have a few different color schemes of the same style or just be able to use the custom colors in the theme customization.


I like Savanna.

----------


## days_of_ruin

I like kerberos the best :Guitar: 
I think there should be an option to change the colors like in clearlooks though

----------


## ryanVickers

WOWOWOWOW!!! HOLY **** It looks AWESOME!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

About time someone really starts thinking like this! The concept of more than one default it also good - some people like the dep colours, some don't!  :Razz:

----------


## docorange

I sincerely hope that that theme won't be default. It looks nice only because the person who prepared those screenshots cheated, using only brownish wallpapers. It would be sufficient to put on a wallpaper with a different colour to make that theme **** ugly...
docorange

----------


## docorange

What the **** are those asterisks??? I didn't know there was censorship in this forum... That's unfair...
docorange

----------


## durand

Probably no point in saying this, but that theme rocks!

----------


## Perpetual

> What the **** are those asterisks??? I didn't know there was censorship in this forum... That's unfair...
> docorange


Ubuntu Forums Code Of Conduct

_Profanity: Remember that the forums are used by people of all age groups and of all tolerance levels regarding profanity usage. When in the support areas of the forum, please try to keep your language polite and courteous and refrain from the usage of profanities. In the Cafe and Backyard areas, mild profanity/swearing is allowed in the context of general speech. Explicit profanity/swearing is not allowed, and under no circumstances will we allow any profanity to be directed toward another person. Please see the Ubuntu Code of Conduct's requirements to "Be Considerate" and to "Be Respectful" and the descriptions given there for more exact specifications. A language filter is in place to catch any profanities that you may have accidentally used. Do not attempt to circumvent the language filter by using variations or slight misspellings of profanities._

----------


## k99goran

> I sincerely hope that that theme won't be default. It looks nice only because the person who prepared those screenshots cheated, using only brownish wallpapers. It would be sufficient to put on a wallpaper with a different colour to make that theme **** ugly...
> docorange


Which one are you referring to?

----------


## docorange

I was referring to the very first theme, but I can say the very same thing of every single theme showed in this thread
docorange

----------


## shareMenaPeace

> I was referring to the very first theme, but I can say the very same thing of every single theme showed in this thread
> docorange


Maybe be more constructive doc, 
and maybe you would liek to share your ideas of the perfect theme?

Cheers

 :Popcorn:

----------


## Vaelrith

> *Maybe be more constructive doc*, 
> and maybe you would liek to share your ideas of the perfect theme?
> 
> Cheers


+1

----------


## human

This is going to be the default theme?
That is quite simply AWESOME!

When I saw this art I thought, this is the kind of thing that is going to draw more people to use Ubuntu.

----------


## Perpetual

> This is going to be the default theme?
> That is quite simply AWESOME!
> 
> When I saw this art I thought, this is the kind of thing that is going to draw more people to use Ubuntu.


The default theme has not been chosen yet, or at least publicly.

----------


## human

That works too, just as long as I am able to use this theme  :Smile:

----------


## Enriquecaribe

thats a major GUI step up for the OS. I normally hate the brown but that makes it look pretty damn good. Now i digg the chocolate OS.

----------


## darundal

Seems pretty interesting, but I find myself wondering what the default theme will be if one is not using Compiz Fusion (assuming that this would be with, because these pics show transparencies on almost everything) because without transparencies this theme doesn't seem like it would look all that good...

----------


## laborg

i also like the palette of the savanna theme... looks promising and should be promoted some more...

----------


## k99goran

Have you seen this one yet?
I'm not sure if it's possible, but it sure looks slick.

source  - digg

----------


## BrokeBody

> Have you seen this one yet?
> I'm not sure if it's possible, but is sure looks slick.
> 
> source  - digg


Now that one's really nice!

----------


## Niniel

Nah, that's too dark, and the window and desktop colours don't fit together. And of course to have yellow folder icons on a yellow background is just ridiculous. 
But maybe those were customizations... but then the question arises, what in that screenshot is default? The rounded window corners?

----------


## BrokeBody

> to have yellow folder icons on a yellow background is just ridiculous.


Yeah, but this time it's really nice.




> The rounded window corners?


What's wrong with that?

----------


## Niniel

Nothing, I was/am simply wondering what elements in that screenshot were customized by the user, and what parts still look like they do after a default installation. E.g. I am seriously hoping that the Mac-"inspired" dock won't be a default.
But if this IS the default, then to me it looks just awful.

----------


## BrokeBody

Well, 100 people - 100 thinkings.  :Smile:  (100 women - 200 *******  :Very Happy:  )

----------


## k99goran

> E.g. I am seriously hoping that the Mac-"inspired" dock won't be a default.
> But if this IS the default, then to me it looks just awful.


Isn't that the Avant Window Navigator?
It will probably not be default. Not that I understand how anyone can find it awful, especially when compared to the alternative: static icons on a panel.

I think the yellow background in the file manager looks great and I think it goes well with the folder icons. It's not as if they are difficult to spot or anything. I am however a bit skeptical about the dark gray and the over-sized window decorator.

----------


## Mit kebes

I don't care what others think, I like it. it has a nice smoothness to it.

----------


## Niniel

> Not that I understand how anyone can find it awful, especially when compared to the alternative: static icons on a panel.


The "awful" comment was about the colour scheme, not the dock.
Not that I am a fan of that. My windows usually cover the entire desktop so the panels are exactly what I need - small, unobtrusive and functional.
I do agree that the dock looks great, but functionality prevails for me. In Windows, I've had ObjectDock and a Vista side-bar clone (for XP), but after using those for a while I've realized that they are not for me. 
And animation is the first thing I switch off. Just wastes time and resources.

----------


## kodak

> Have you seen this one yet?
> I'm not sure if it's possible, but it sure looks slick.
> 
> source  - digg



it's nice but nothing new, everything on there can be done with current  themes and windows

----------


## chacham23

> it's nice but nothing new, everything on there can be done with current  themes and windows


WTF looks GREAT!!

----------


## k99goran

> Not that I am a fan of that. My windows usually cover the entire desktop so the panels are exactly what I need - small, unobtrusive and functional.
> I do agree that the dock looks great, but functionality prevails for me.


I do agree that AWN tends to cause problems with maximized windows. I have solved it to a certain extent by reducing the size of the dock so that it only covers the status bar of the maximized window.

----------


## dgray_from_dc

> I hate this theme. I sure hope Kubuntu 8.04 has something better.


Don't be hatin'!!

I'm an avid Kubuntu fan myself, but don't forget we're all one big family.

----------


## smartboyathome

> Have you seen this one yet?
> I'm not sure if it's possible, but it sure looks slick.
> 
> source  - digg


Ugh, the contrast between the file manager and the window borders are too much for me to look long.

----------


## FlintPearce

Get rid of the background gradient where the folders are, why? because the white is merging with the folder icon and it hurts your eye !!!....

----------


## k99goran

You people must have some really crappy LCD screens. I've never seen any theme that actually hurts my eyes to watch.

----------


## FlintPearce

> You people must have some really crappy LCD screens. I've never seen any theme that actually hurts my eyes to watch.


I have a Flatron L204WS...  I dont call that crap.

And its not that it hurts my eyes... its plays with my eye.. Its hard to focus on the outline of something.

----------


## k99goran

> I have a Flatron L204WS...  I dont call that crap.
> 
> And its not that it hurts my eyes... its plays with my eye.. Its hard to focus on the outline of something.


Ok. Perhaps desaturating the background gradient would solve that. I do like the idea of a gradient background in the file manager.

----------


## FlintPearce

I like it too, Its just when you try to look for the outline of the folder on the top part you cant really see it without putting effort. If you see what I mean.

----------


## pt123

it is beautiful and slick

----------


## MadsRH

> I don't like it .... it's to dark and brown ... I like more along the light brown/orange with white. Like gutsy is now. I suppose I could just change the theme when it's released if this is going to be the theme.


I agree with Nullhead. I think it's a good looking theme, but not as default Ubuntu theme.

----------


## thatsAnono

You, he and many other people may not think that Vista looks nice. But, Microsoft knows better and uses focus groups for that - they KNOW that people like Vista better than XP when it comes to the visuals. If not, they would never have released it. 

And I remember one article in Sweden that really said it: Ubuntu 7.10 is so nice, but still so brown. Why not make it feel more modern? 

You may say whatevery you want about brown, but why not make focus grouped tests? Polls on the "Contribute page". 
On the Macs the menus are crystal sharp: beautiful blue agains white. Yellowish brown against black in Ubuntu does not provide the contrast that makes it easy to read. For me it even looks a bit yellow-sick-ish.

There is alot of research on how people see colors, so why not update on that?

One way to get some data maybe could be to look at the Youtube movies ratings. Most of the top rated have switched away from the current brownish style. Most people I know do that too.
I dont say that we should copy the mac or win, but isn't the brown a bit dark to  make people feel welcome?

----------


## Niniel

"A bit dark" is probably not the way to put it. After all, black themes remain very popular. Even WMP is black, so it must be something that was extensively focus-group researched by MS, meaning people must love dark things.  :Smile:

----------


## Ub1476

Black, silver and white with a glossy look, is very popular among people not just on the OS, but furniture and such too :Smile: 

However, I most say that I liked the look of Vista before, but after using it for 6 months (switched to Ubuntu), I became sick of all the "bling" "bling".

----------


## k99goran

> You may say whatevery you want about brown, but why not make focus grouped tests? Polls on the "Contribute page".


We have something close to focus groups. The proposed default themes have gotten a lot of comments on digg.com from Linux, Windows and Mac users. The first theme on this thread (the ultra-brown one) for instance was pretty universally hated. Then we can always look at the most downloaded and highest rated themes over at gnome-look, I'm sure some conclusions could be drawn from that.

It doesn't include every single potential user but, but it's better than having someone guess what people will like.

----------


## stephantom

> Have you seen this one yet?
> I'm not sure if it's possible, but it sure looks slick.
> 
> source  - digg


Try sticking a white website into that one.

----------


## kakaballi

its great.try it 

---------------------------------
Free magazines and music

----------


## GMU_DodgyHodgy

I am not an artist - but I do like this last mock-up. Its understated - not too jelly-beanie like OS-X and unique. 

I like it.

----------


## thenetduck

I love this theme. It looks wonderful. However, I think there needs to be an icon change. I always change my icons because I feel like they are too blan.... but this is Amazing for the new theme. I love it.! 

The Net Duck

----------


## MadsRH

> 


This is nice, but NOT as default Ubuntu theme  :Smile: 
It reminds me more of a theme for the Ubuntu Studio version. Still it could be nice if there where a few different themes included with 8.04

----------


## rainwalker

I think we need a look kind of like Pandora's:

It's attractive with only a little gloss. It mostly seems to use shadows to give a sense of depth, and round edges to make it modern. Gloss makes it look appealing where needed (like on the few buttons at the top), and the orange highlights really don't look bad at all.

----------


## smartboyathome

I don't like that look. It looks VERY MUCH like a mac.

----------


## rainwalker

> I don't like that look. It looks VERY MUCH like a mac.


Well...personally, that's one of the few things I like about Apple; They make nice interfaces. I don't think it's too Mac-like, though. If EVERYTHING was glossy and had a gradient or shine, THEN I think it would look like a Mac.

----------


## Kynan

I just love this theme, one of the reason's i went to linux mint was i hated the default ubuntu theme and i loved mint's theme and its menu and a single panel, but if it were something sleek and stylish like this i probably would have kept it.

just wondering why do people like it but don't want it as the default? is it because of AWM?

----------


## smartboyathome

> I just love this theme, one of the reason's i went to linux mint was i hated the default ubuntu theme and i loved mint's theme and its menu and a single panel, but if it were something sleek and stylish like this i probably would have kept it.
> 
> just wondering why do people like it but don't want it as the default? is it because of AWM?


I think it is because of the high contrast (that is why I wouldn't want it as the default). Ubuntu should strive for a theme which you could use for hours on end imo, and I don't think this is it.

----------


## Sergiu

edited :Smile:

----------


## pt123

This is a top theme mockup
http://www.gnome-look.org/content/sh...?content=73816

With a little more orange it will suit Ubuntu

----------


## Mr. Eddy

> This is a top theme mockup
> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/sh...?content=73816
> 
> With a little more orange it will suit Ubuntu


WOW I like that mockup verry much!! It's si;ple clean and modern. Injected with a little bit of ubuntu colors,  redo the way the tabs are done and don't show text next to icons (icons only) and it's ready to ship with hardy  :Wink: 

this is my favorite!

----------


## Joe_Bishop

> don't show text next to icons (icons only)


may be, you should return back to the windows. They like icons without text  :Wink: 
But HIG recommends placing text under the icons.

----------


## Mr. Eddy

> may be, you should return back to the windows. They like icons without text


eeuhm, I'm not using a particular operating system because I have or don't have text 
with the icons. But if I can choose in the operating system I WANT (Ubuntu) with or without, I prefer without. Because I think it's stylisher (probably not an english word  :Smile: )

----------


## Joe_Bishop

> eeuhm, I'm not using a particular operating system because I have or don't have text 
> with the icons. But if I can choose in the operating system I WANT (Ubuntu) with or without, I prefer without. Because I think it's stylisher (probably not an english word )


I don't think it looks even a little more stylish, but it automatically becames much less intuitive. And, in addition, text is shown under the icons by default in the gnome apps. But everyone can turn them off or place at the left of icons, for all gtk apps simultaneously.

----------


## ryanVickers

> eeuhm, I'm not using a particular operating system because I have or don't have text 
> with the icons. But if I can choose in the operating system I WANT (Ubuntu) with or without, I prefer without. Because I think it's stylisher (probably not an english word )


*more stylish  :Wink:

----------


## Mr. Eddy

> *more stylish


Thanks! An english word richer (or should it be more rich  :Wink: )

----------


## ryanVickers

no, richer is fine I believe  :Wink:

----------


## Victormd

When is Ubuntu 8.04 expected to be released???

----------


## RemmyLee

As the name implies, 8.04 = 4/2008

----------


## syms

mouse cursor is very nice

----------


## pencilcheck

That's great! I have never seen such a thread with so many comments and thoughts for a default theme for new ubuntu <3 

This is way much better than win and mac who don't even have such a thread about the coming theme should be like.

Good job everyone :Razz:

----------


## Victormd

> As the name implies, 8.04 = 4/2008


I didn't know that that's what the version number stood for... thanks

----------


## ryanVickers

Yea, I figured that's what they were going for after I realized that the numbers didn't seem to resemble amount of change, progress, and that they seemed to go back and forth between .04 and .10 with no "inbetweens"... (<shifty eyes> 6.06 never happened!!  :Razz: )

----------


## schmolch

I think it's fugly.

----------


## Nikos.Alexandris

Has some very nice features. I like the rounded & transparent menus. But, I would prefer it to be with less contrast. A bit softer tones maybe...

----------


## ~takumi~

One thing I miss in Ubuntu is the possibility to make some changes upon the first login.

e.g,
choose between a couple of costumized gnome desktops, one standard that is the light brown theme. I know that it takes a couple of second to change the theme, but first impression counts, and a lot of people does not like the default theme... me beeing one of those as well.

what about a green naturish theme
regular blue theme
a darker theme like the one we saw earlier or more like the ubuntustudio theme
a wery light theme

and of course a high contrast theme for colourblind people or bigger resolution for people with reading problems.

-------
and a couple of things that doesn't have anything to do with art.
like installing codecs, flash, java, etc.
as well as libdvdscc and win32-codecs, making it clear where it would be illegal do add such software.

-----

and last... drop the k/g/x/ubuntu thing and call the distro Ubuntu. atleast make a dvd with all the different GUI's that are supported.

ohhh... and don't leave the KDE edition so far behind.
-------

----------


## ryanVickers

They keep it on a CD so that people without DVD read, and especially writing capabilities can still use the CD.

As crazy as it might seem to not have a DVD reader, computers as new as P4 2Ghz would still not come with one at the time!...

----------


## ~takumi~

> They keep it on a CD so that people without DVD read, and especially writing capabilities can still use the CD.
> 
> As crazy as it might seem to not have a DVD reader, computers as new as P4 2Ghz would still not come with one at the time!...


Yes, of course, but like many other projects, you can either download the KDE or Gnome edition or a DVD with both and some extras.

----------


## SunnyRabbiera

> They keep it on a CD so that people without DVD read, and especially writing capabilities can still use the CD.
> 
> As crazy as it might seem to not have a DVD reader, computers as new as P4 2Ghz would still not come with one at the time!...


my issue is that I dont have a DVD burner... I have a DVD player but not a DVD burner
I hope to remedy that soon.

----------


## alvevind

So, what does the *K*ubuntu users think about the new wallpaper? From what I understand the *K*ubuntu 8.04 wallpaper is now finally decided.

The *U*buntu 8.04 wallpaper has still not received the official stamp of approval though (I hope).

There's another wallpaper related discussion at the Hardy Heron development forum, with Kubuntu wallpaper preview and some thoughts around Ubuntu 8.04 default wallpaper.

----------


## LegoAddict

WOW!  This is absolutely perfect.  I showed this to a friend and she said she'd switch from Windows to Linux on her laptop just for that (apart from that she doesn't use her laptop for anything but web and word).

Maybe some alternative colours as well?  How hard is a new colourscheme to implement?

----------


## OCTOG3N

I think you guys should make two versions: a dark one and a light one that is more beige/cream/tan. I think the theme is a little to dark and that it might be too loud for some people because of it.

They also need to get rid of the candy colored minimize/close buttons, they look disgusting next to the brown and cream theme. Other than that, the newest versions are the best

Also the red/green/blue candy colored window buttons look ugly and arbitrarily break the theme IMO.

----------


## Perpetual

No new theme for 8.04.

http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/0...-804-deferred/

WHOOPS

----------


## Kateikyoushi

Now that's something, Ubuntu always looked the same since I knew it this is quite a change, a new theme for each release might go well with these mass distroes.

----------


## bobbybobington

I think the different color scemes could be incorporated so that they could replace the alternate themes currently shiped w/ ubuntu. There's a lot better stuff out there currently than Crux, Glider and Mist.

----------


## Bluestick

that looks amazing i love it!

----------


## Skerit

Dear god no ...

It's very nicely done but that's one theme my screen will never display!

It kind of reminds me of that other theme, err, gelatin!

I really love gelatin ...

----------


## samuraiche

Woooooooooow looks super cool great i love it

----------


## Brazen

> But she doesn't need to nor does she want to. She already has a PC for that. You are completely missing the point. The fact is she did exactly what I advise against and now she is regretting it.


So if Ubuntu looked better, you wouldn't use it?  Your argument makes no sense.

----------


## 3rdalbum

What a great theme mockup. A theme like this would probably get a lot of people to try Ubuntu; it's distinctive yet very attractive. Let's hope it becomes a real theme soon.

----------


## FlashWolf

I really love this theme. I'm web developer / designer and these images are wonderful! I'm waiting the official version!

----------


## chris4585

not sure where i heard it, but i could of sworn that hardy heron is not getting a make over, the 8.10 release will though, its for the best if its true, they would get more time developing the theme, and plus 8.04 is suppose to be LTS so a new theme might be buggy and a buggy theme on a LTS is not good

----------


## rainwalker

Hardy will NOT be getting a makeover. It's the release after it, Intrepid Ibex or 8.10, that will get the new look.

----------


## exneo002

sort of nice. I do like the xubuntu theme. You should make alternative theme packages like ice,fire,black and so on.

----------


## legolas_w

Hi
Thank you for reading my post
Is there any decision about final Hardy theme?
Will it be the same as Gutsy or it will change?

thanks

----------


## Perpetual

New wallpaper, otherwise no major changes until 8.10.

----------


## swj

> not sure where i heard it, but i could of sworn that hardy heron is not getting a make over, the 8.10 release will though, its for the best if its true, they would get more time developing the theme, and plus 8.04 is suppose to be LTS so a new theme might be buggy and a buggy theme on a LTS is not good


The old Human theme is buggy.  Its slow and has issues with compiz (window border - see launchpad).  The new Gnome Clearlooks has since fixed this issue, therefore, Ubuntu 8.04 should be based on the new Clearlooks and Clearlooks window border.

----------


## syms

hey, i see some big improvements on human theme, just look in screenshots:
http://www.thecodingstudio.com/opens...on%20Alpha%206

----------


## k99goran

> hey, i see some big improvements on human theme, just look in screenshots:
> http://www.thecodingstudio.com/opens...on%20Alpha%206


Why are they using gifs?

----------


## munch3

Dammit!!!B sure to win !!!8.04 is lookin like this, and when the beta is released...Aero n Leopard r gonna fall on their knees and cry.
This theme just looks the best ever

----------


## smartboyathome

> Dammit!!!B sure to win !!!8.04 is lookin like this, and when the beta is released...Aero n Leopard r gonna fall on their knees and cry.
> This theme just looks the best ever


It didn't get chosen. The theme on hardy is pretty much final I think. It looks like human but is being migrated to either clearlooks or murrine.

----------


## rainwalker

> It didn't get chosen. The theme on hardy is pretty much final I think. It looks like human but is being migrated to either clearlooks or murrine.


Hardy is using a new theme engine, but I an actual visual makeover is supposedly planned for the 8.10 release

----------


## octesian

I like the rounded menus in the mock-up.  I could care less about the theme, I always change the colors anyway.  I just want the rounded menus.

----------


## heatblazer

Oh my God, the new Ubuntu! I am falling into a zealous frenzy! Gotta get my hands on it! 34 days

----------


## geokok

Really disappointed user here.....
I just downloaded beta and I have to say that the theme that is being used...well I know that art is something subjective but still I think that it just gives me the impression of something made in a hurry. 

Here are my points.

1. Wallpaper. You either hate it or love it. Guess that's ok cause most people would change it anyway

2. Main menu. The orange strip on the left side seems out of place. Does not add much to the eye. Basically it seems like a cheap trick of the past to make a menu seem better. In the age of Vista and OSX though it just does not cut it anymore.

3. Panels. Still the same. Many distros that are not as popular as ubuntu use a cool panel theme to look better. A really simple move yet ubuntu has chosen to stay with the flat, boring panel. Not only is it boring to look at but it gets even worst when combined with modern effects like awn dock, compiz and screenlets.

4. Check buttons in the menus. I just opened rhythmbox. I could not believe the check boxes I saw when I opened some menus (such as on the "view" menu).  A really poor choice.

5. Progression bars. Are we trying to turn gnome to kde 3 or something? Would look better if they were made for a carousel. (ok I over did it here....)

----------


## MadsRH

You're right _geokok_, art is something subjective. I really love the new look - Great work artteam!  :Smile: 


*MadsRH*

----------


## mulle12

****, is Ubuntu 8.04 gonna look like this?  :Very Happy:  It looks muck better than the original theme in 7.10, but still - maybe this is overkill. Maybe it gets to much in the longrun. What should i write in the terminal to update my distrib when 8.04 is released?

----------


## smartboyathome

It isn't what Hardy is going to look like. It will look like Gutsy, but use a different theme engine.

----------


## |2A|N

Is there a way we can get that theme now? I like it a lot.

----------


## smartboyathome

> Is there a way we can get that theme now? I like it a lot.


No, it is just a mockup, not a real theme.

----------


## mulle12

> No, it is just a mockup, not a real theme.


I would really like it if there were new themes for Ubuntu 7.10 or if 8.04 was released with a nicer theme. Im noob at Ubuntu, is it possible to change the looks och the top/bottom panels? How? I just changed color, can i change more?

----------


## smartboyathome

Right click on your panel > Properties > Background tab > Background image and select an image.

Also, the Hardy theme was delayed because they wanted a polished theme to be used to aviod a lot of fixing for a long term release. It will come in 8.10, though, and themes are easy to change. Check out gnome-look.org for some.  :Smile:

----------


## syms

> It isn't what Hardy is going to look like. It will look like Gutsy, but use a different theme engine.


why they are using murrine theme engine? i havent found that murrina improve any performance, this engine even a bit slower than clearlooks.

----------


## smartboyathome

> why they are using murrine theme engine? i havent found that murrina improve any performance, this engine even a bit slower than clearlooks.


Because the Murrine engine makes the theme look nice, and is a real improvement over ubuntulooks (which has been unmaintained for a while).

----------


## Ioky

I like the theme, but it is kind of too "One Side favor" It seem too heavy on one color, it would be better if there is another color to balance it out, white would be a good one, not just it will light up the graphic, but also when you look at it, it will looks good for longer. What I mean is, human have a difference look on graphic over time. Some graphic looks looking than the others. and lighter one usually good look longer than heavy one.

----------


## SunnyRabbiera

I like the new murrine theme, better then the ugly browns proposed by the artwork team

----------


## jacobmh

I got this GTK theme called "Caramel Gummy" from DeviantArt as well as a matching emerald theme. It looks like a more grown up version of old human Ubuntu. Check it out in the attachment:

----------


## mikibg

who made HH themes and wallpaper ???
never seen so ugly themes and wallpaper :Confused:

----------


## smartboyathome

> who made HH themes and wallpaper ???
> never seen so ugly themes and wallpaper


The Art team did, and if you don't like it, then you can easily change it. A lot of people actually like it.

----------


## AdrianStrays

Wait wait wait.  Let me get this straight.  The wallpaper/theme on page one are NOT going to be in Hardy Heron? They are going to be in Intrepid Ibex? Lame.  I suppose I can wait to completely adopt Ubuntu till October....

----------


## smartboyathome

> Wait wait wait.  Let me get this straight.  The wallpaper/theme on page one are NOT going to be in Hardy Heron? They are going to be in Intrepid Ibex? Lame.  I suppose I can wait to completely adopt Ubuntu till October....


No, they are not going to be for Ubuntu at all. They haven't chosen Ibex's yet, but they are keeping human for now.

----------


## bobulator

I like this theme although I would like to be able to change it to beige as light text on dark can get a bit annoying after a while.

----------


## BrokeBody

I like this CD cover proposal:
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Inco...i_Chocolate%29











 :KDE Star:

----------


## jedimasterk

> Panel
> 
> 
> 
> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Inco...te/BasicIdeals


Looks like crap!. Much prefer a previous posters work
http://bradwjensen.deviantart.com/ar...-Dark-67903127

----------


## Merk42

As I saw what you quoted, I thought it was because it was so good, and then I read your comment.

I guess that just shows how subjective this is (and how no matter what is decided on, people will be disappointed)

----------


## ZarathustraDK

Well, at least people can change their themes if they want to. I think the themes look cool. There's this silly notion that everything has to be light-blue as windows, or glossy white as OSX, that's why I love stuff like this that breaks with that convention. I'd hate if they started make Ubuntu use some kind of blue as their default, it'd just emanate a "me too"-wannabe feeling (let's not start about KDE).

Stuff like Ubuntus brown theme and Foresight-Linux' green theme, that's a couple of brass-balls that says "we can stand on our own".

----------


## tigerplug

Woah, I really like it!

----------


## mbunchj8

> I like this CD cover proposal:
> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Inco...i_Chocolate%29




I really like these images as well.  The Disk Covers and Labels look great.  The versions I saw with the people in them appear cluttered and detract from the great artwork.

Nice Job.  I hope these are the finished one's.

----------


## mbunchj8

> Looks like crap!. Much prefer a previous posters work
> http://bradwjensen.deviantart.com/ar...-Dark-67903127



This theme looks clean and nice as well.  The benefit with Ubuntu is that you CAN chnage it if you don't like it.  Pretty Cool...

I personally think it looks good.

----------


## MadsRH

I've updated the file with CMYK colors so it looks better when it gets printed. I also erased all the text on the back so you can customizes it as you like.

The cover file:
http://www.mediafire.com/?yad2mmw7ddt

And the white title box:
http://www.mediafire.com/?9y3rgyxshoo

*
//MadsRH*

----------


## quique1hn

I have to say great artwork, specially the first cd face

----------


## Aquastus

I'm amazed that some people can call such a beautiful work of art crap.
Honestly, it looks great. It reminds me of chocolate or coffee. Actually, it reminds me of... Ubuntu.  :Smile:

----------


## yousufinternet

i hope it will be the default in ubuntu 8.10 
if gnome could support this nice effects
realy special and cool

----------


## jeepfreak2002

It's tasteful and refined.  Looking forward to playing with the new OS!

----------


## Merk42

> I'm amazed that some people can call such a beautiful work of art crap.
> Honestly, it looks great. It reminds me of chocolate or coffee. Actually, it reminds me of... Ubuntu.


While everyone is entitled to their own opinion, I would find "looks like crap" to be insulting and completely lacking in constructive criticism.

----------


## boob11

Thnnx

----------


## Sain

Does anyone know what happened to the black & orange colors that supposed to be "default" in Hardy??

I just installed 8.04, and it's basically the same as Gutsy, Fiesty... New wallpaper and that's it!

----------


## Perpetual

> Does anyone know what happened to the black & orange colors that supposed to be "default" in Hardy??
> 
> I just installed 8.04, and it's basically the same as Gutsy, Fiesty... New wallpaper and that's it!


The artwork team announced a few months ago that Hardy would not have a new theme.  The themes in this thread are only 'proposed' and I do not know that any were officially chosen by Ubuntu.  8.10 is supposed to have a new theme.

Source.

Landon

----------


## smartboyathome

> Does anyone know what happened to the black & orange colors that supposed to be "default" in Hardy??
> 
> I just installed 8.04, and it's basically the same as Gutsy, Fiesty... New wallpaper and that's it!


It was also never said it was going to be black and orange. In fact, the theme that comes with hardy and isn't default is one that looks like human but with the murrine engine.

----------


## MadsRH

I really love the human-clearlook in 8.04 and the wallpaper is fantastic  :Smile: 
I hope the boot screen and the whole boot process will be updated in 8.10 (I like the fade effect in vista).

----------


## smartboyathome

> I really love the human-clearlook in 8.04 and the wallpaper is fantastic 
> I hope the boot screen and the whole boot process will be updated in 8.10 (I like the fade effect in vista).


This should happen with the next version, when GDM with compositing will be included.

----------


## zerwas

And where can i get the theme mentioned in the first post?

----------


## smartboyathome

The theme is a mockup, not an actual theme.

----------


## zerwas

> The theme is a mockup, not an actual theme.


Okay thanks. I thought it would be worked on it and that it would be available in some time. Reminds me of Cimis work for Transparency. I can't wait to see usable results  :Sad:

----------


## durand

Cimi's work isn't a mockup  :Wink:

----------


## zerwas

> Cimi's work isn't a mockup


Sure, but i don't know when i can test it.

----------


## durand

I'm trying to work out how as well...I'm using this thread for info but I still can't get it working...

----------


## wtigerks

i need help where can i find a download link for this it is so cool i want it vary good work goodddddddd woooowww link please please ....... :KDE Star:  :Guitar:

----------


## bilal.17

It looks awesome, i hope it comes out for interpid

----------


## smartboyathome

> i need help where can i find a download link for this it is so cool i want it vary good work goodddddddd woooowww link please please .......


Quote from before:




> The theme is a mockup, not an actual theme.

----------


## Aquilastudio.com

Ok. We need something orange wallapers. I have seen some around. BTW that theme looks ugly ...

----------


## shafin

> Ok. We need something orange wallapers. I have seen some around. BTW that theme looks ugly ...


You probably failed to notice the age of this thread?

----------


## Aquilastudio.com

> You probably failed to notice the age of this thread?


Oops sorry !!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :KDE Star:  :KDE Star:  :KDE Star:

----------

